# حوارات حول موضوع الأسبوع



## khldon2000 (16 أكتوبر 2006)

صناعة المعمار قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> لوحظ أن هناك الكثير من المشاركات في موضوع الأسبوع بعيدة عن المضمون مما أدى الى ان يفقد الموضوع وزنه ويصبح الوصول الى المعلومة أمرا صعبا
> ...







جزاكم الله خيرا على عطائكم اللذي لا يكل ولا يمل
واتمنى ان اشارككم في هذا الموضوع
والله الموفق


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*فكرة رائعة وتهم الجميع*

ماشاء الله أختي صناعة دوما مبادرة وفكرة مميزة وقوية أخي إسلام

سنشارك بكل تأكيد فلدي كتب مميزة عن طرق بناء وإدارة المشاريع الخاصة

لكن المشكلة ليس لدي منهم سوفت كوبي لذلك سأطرحهم بالتدريج ان شاء الله لتعم الفائدة

إلى الأمام دوما أختي وإلى الامام ملتقى المهندسين

وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## MoTag (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*لنبدأ بالأفكار أولاً:*
*تخيل أني فكرت في مشروع بسيط للغاية ومنتظر التنفيذ لدينا في مصر زجاجات مياه طبيعية مستخرجة من باطن الأرض على أعماق تصل إلى ألاف الأمتار هذه المياه تباع بسعر يتراوح من جنيه للحجم الصغير إلى 2 جنيه للتر ونصف تقريباً وبالرغم من أننا بلاد النيل إلا أن تلك المياه تباع بكثافة شديدة للمضطر خلال السفر أو للخائف من المياه العادية نظراً لعدم نقاوتها أو أسباب أخرى للدعاية دور فيها بالتأكيد.*
*والفكرة التي طرأت ولو كان لدى التمويل لنفذتها هي غلى المياه العادية بدرجة حرارة مناسبة وتعبئتها بعد التبريد وبمكن أن تباع برع الثمن المحدد للمياه المشار إليها سابقاً مع ملاحظة أنه لن يكون هناك غش تجاري فسيتم الإعلان عن طبيعة هذه المياه وأنا متأكد أنها ستنجح*
*مصطفى مرسي MoTag*


----------



## المطوري (16 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
ارى ان ارتفاع اسعار النفط الخام ادى الى ان تكون عملية اعادة تدوير زيت المحركات المستهلك(المحروق)قد تكون ذات جدوى اقتصادية واني ابحث عن الطرق الناسبة وبأقل الكلف الصناعية والتشغيلية


----------



## el_bob (16 أكتوبر 2006)

انا ان شاء الله يا اخواتى انا بدى افتح مشر وع صغير كده بس لسه مش عارف افتح ايه بس انا نفسى افتح حاجه فى مجال الكمبيوتر بس مش عارف ايه يا اخوتى علشان انا متخرج من هندسه كمبيوتر اوكى انا اخوكم مصطفى بس نفسى حد يفيدنى يا اخوتى اوكلى ولا ايه وشكرا معاكم اخوكم مصطفى من مصر


----------



## habo (16 أكتوبر 2006)

اوكي نحن ننتظر ونريد الاشتراك


----------



## ميثم سلمان (16 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم عني فكرة وهي فتح معمل اكياس نايلون بمختلف الاحجام


----------



## Gamail (16 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ م محمد الكردي أفكار جميلة جدا ومنهجية رائعة وياريت تبداء بالتفاصيل أو على الأصح شرح كل خطوة من هذه الخطوات والنقاط ليتفتح ذهننا على التفكير المنطقي والعملى وشكرا


----------



## لجين السمرى (16 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
المشروعات الصغيرة حل مهم لمشكلة البطالة
لكن المشكلة فى راس المال والضمانات المطلوبة للقروض
انا مهندسة فلزات حديثة التخرج وارحب بالمشاركة فى اى مشروع صغير حتى لو بعيد عن تخصصى المهم تحقيق الذات
لكن كيف دون راس مال وخبرة


----------



## الاشرعه (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*الاشرعه*

السلام عليكم 

اود ان استفسر على مشروع صناعى او فكرة لمشروع مربح اثابكم الله فى الحقيقة انا املك رأس مال معقول نوع ما واريد المساعدة فى اختيار مشروع يكون دخله مربح مع العلم انا املك ارض والحمد الله لاقامة اى مشروع ومساحتها هى اربع هكتار واريد من اى شخص لو عنده فكرة متكاملة مع دراسة الجدوى والمردود الاقتصادية الذى يمكن ان نجنيه منها ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير وعلى اهتمامك


----------



## Saadc2 (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*اقتراحات جيدة بس.....*

اشكر المهندسين على مقترحاتهم بس لو يفصلوا أكثر في الموضوع يكون أفضل


----------



## hosamattea (17 أكتوبر 2006)

أى مشروع محتاج تراخيص وموافقات كتير وفلوس أكتر.... لكى نطلع هذه التراخيص محتاجين نقود كثيره ...فهناك شبح النقود ..... وشبح الحكومة ... التى سوف تقفلك المشروع


----------



## librow (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

الأخوة الأعزاء 
موضوع البحث هام جدا لكثير من الشباب خاصة مع قلة فرص العمل المتاحة في الوقت الحالي 
لذا أقترح 
أن يتم مناقسته على سبيل المثال بناء على النقاط التي ذكرها الفاضل / المهندس الكردي مشرف قسم الطاقة المتجددة ولكم أن تبدأوا بأي نقاط ترون لها الأولوية 
حيث أنني أرى أن النقطة رقم 3 هامة جدا وهي صلب الموضوع .
تحديد النقاط التي نبدأ بها متروك لكم 
ولكن دعونا نركز نقاشنا حول نقطة محددة للبحث ثم ننتقل بعد ذلك لما يليها 
حتى لا نتشعب في نقاش كل الموضوع وهو كبير وهام ولا نريد أن نفتح أمورا يصعب اغلاقها 
أو تناقش دون الخروج بفائدة بسبب التشعب .
قرروا أي النقاط تبدأون بها وعلى بركة الله 
ونحن جاهزون لعرض ما لدينا من أفكار 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## صناعي1 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على طرح الموضوع و انا اؤيد الاخ librow في تحديد نقاط معينة و مناقشتها

كما ادعو الجميع بالتحلي بالايجابية و عدم التشاؤم لان الحياة مليئة بالصعوبات كما انها مليئة بالفرص و برأيي ان نجاح اي مشروع يلزمه في المقام الاول ايمان اصحابه بقدرتهم على النجاح و تحقيق اهداف المشروع و حري بنا نحن المهندسين الذين يمتلكون ادوات و معرفة تساعدنا على النجاح ان نكون متفائلين


----------



## mano480 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الاخوة الكرام بالنسبة للمشروع هو حقيقى اكثر من رائع فقط نتحتاج الى التركيز اكثر مثلا اذا كان هنالك اى حد عنده مشروع يتم ترتيب هذه المشاريع او افكار المشاريع المقترحة وانا متاكد ان هذه الافكار هنالك العديد من الاخوة سيكون عندهم اراء تساعد صاحب المشروع اكتر واتمنى من تناول المشروع من كل الجوانب حتى تتضح الرؤية اكثر لصاحب المشروع والاخوة الباقين وبالله التوفيق


----------



## مطور مصرى (17 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء
موضوع مهم
وهذا هو واجب المهندس فى المبادرة وتقديم الافكار المبتكرة من اجل خدمة نفسه ومن ثم خدمة المجتمع


----------



## أبو آلاء (17 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخوة والأخوات،السلام عليكم،الفكرة جميلة من حيث المبدأ وأتمنى على الأخ مشرف قسم الطاقة أن يتناول ما ذكر بشئ من التفصيل حتى تعم الفائدة بإذن الله


----------



## mhsokasha (17 أكتوبر 2006)

أنا معاكم يا شباب أنا وأكثر من واحد من أصحابي وعندنا عزيمة كبيرة ان شاء الله نفتح أكثر من مشروع بس عايزين الدفعة والتشجيع

وربنا يوفقنا ويوفقكم


----------



## mhsokasha (17 أكتوبر 2006)

ياريت يكون في تبادل خبرات بين الذين سبقونا وبدأو بمشاريعهم الصغيرة أو الكبيرة وبين الذين ينوون البدأ بمشاريع , وعلى فكرة أنا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى ومعايا 2 مهندسين ميكانيكا قوى و 1 مهندس مدني و زميل في كلية إدارة أعمال دماغه نظيفه ونقدر نجيب مهندسين تاني كتير معانا بس عايزين نبدأ بأفكار حلوة , شيقة , مطلوبة و أهم حاجة بسيطة

والله الموفق


----------



## احمد فوزى طه محمود (17 أكتوبر 2006)

لدى فكرة اقتبستها ثم طورتها من الاستثمار الهرمى المعروف (peramid invest) استطيع بها
ترويج وبيع اى شئ فى اى مكان باى كمية وعلى شرط حلال من الناحية الشرعية 
ان كان هناك فرد او اكثر يملكون راس مال كبير ويهمهم هذا الامر فأنا على استعداد لمناقشة الامر معهم بالتفصيل والبدأ الفورى بالتنفيذ 
لا يقل رأس المال عن 200 الف دولار علما بأن الربح لا يقارن برأس المال .
والله ولى التوفيق .


----------



## خبير.ص (17 أكتوبر 2006)

طرح جيد, للأخ م.محمد الكردي, ابد


----------



## mano480 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخوة الكرام ياريت لو كل واحد شرح مشروعه بتفصيل عشان اصحاب الخبرات يساعدو فى ترميم الفكرة واخراجها بصورة افضل لتعم الفائدة وكذلك ارجو من الاخوة ترتيب المشاريع حسب النوعية وبالله التوفيق


----------



## engrashed (17 أكتوبر 2006)

يا ريت يا جماعه نضع نقاط نقاش وكل واحد فينا يبدي رأيه أفضل
شكرا


----------



## nagm_1200 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

فكره جميلة جدا . وليس من الصعب تحقيقها باقل الموارد المتاحة . اهم مافي الامر التركيذ التوكل علي الله فيما نحن مقبلين عليه . ولايضر ايضا التعاون في مشروع صناعي واحد 
والله المستعان


----------



## لاجان (17 أكتوبر 2006)

فكرة جيدة ،جزاكم الله خيرا".


----------



## مهندسخانة (17 أكتوبر 2006)

الموضع شيق ومطلوب لكن...
لكن المفروض لكل واحد بيفكر في عمل مشروع انه يقوم بعمل دراسة جدوي اي يقوم بدراسة السوق اولا لمعرفة احتياجاته، وسهولة او صعوبة الحصول علي المواد الخام، وطريقة توزيع المنتج وتحصيل تكلفته.


----------



## صناعة المعمار (17 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
يبدو أن الفكرة لم تصل الى الجميع ...... العنوان واضح جدا نريد أن نتناقش بكيفية الشروع بمشروع صغير كانشاء شركة صناعية صغيرة​

 

ماهي الشروط التي يجب ان تتوفر بي كشخص يريد أن يبدأ مشروع بانشاء شركة صناعية صغيرة ؟

ماهي صفات الهدف الذي أصبو اليه؟

ماهي المراحل التي يجب ان نمر بها والاجراءات التي يجب ان نطبقها ؟

كيف أعلن للسوق عن هذه الشركة؟

ماهي المعوقات التي تعترض طريقي ؟

ماذا يلزم لضمان الاستمرار في النجاح ؟​
___________________________________________________

khldon2000 تسلم على ذوقك واتمنى أن تتواصل معنا

م.محمد الكردي مشرفنا المعطاء شرفتنا وماشاء الله على هذه الأفكار النيرة وبانتظارك ان شاء الله

MoTag هلا بك اخي ..... سنناقش مسألة رأس المال وأعتقد أنه يوجد حلول لهذا العائق فهناك الكثير من اصحاب الاموال وحتى شركات من هم مستعدون لتمويل المشاريع وكما قال الاخ الراهب الرهيب: الاموال و هذه ليست مشكله فهناك الاف لديهم المال و لا توجد لديهم افكار للاستثمار 

المطوري شرفت اخي وادعوك لزيارة قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة

el_bob اهلا وسهلا اخ مصطفى هناك الكثير من الأفكار يمكنك أن تتعاون مع زملائك (مجموعة) وتخططوا لانشاء شركة برمجيات 

habo هلا وغلا عزيزتي الباب مفتوح لك شاركينا

gogoazz مرحبا بك وصدقت فعلا فدراسة التكاليف في غاية الأهمية بالنهاية نحن لم ننشئ الشركة لنخسر .....سنتطرق للموضوع ان شاء الله

ميثم سلمان فكرة جيدة لكن هل تنوي تطبيقها ؟ ان كان الجواب بنعم فماذا أعددت للموضوع؟

Gamail نورت اخي الفاضل واضم صوتي لصوتك

الراهب الرهيب ماشاء الله تفكيرك منطقي وسعيدة جدا بمشاركتك القيمة ودائما الله حسبنا ونعم الوكيل

______________________________________________

تنبيه:  أي مشاركة خارجة عن الموضوع سيتم حذفها :78:


----------



## صناعة المعمار (17 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لجين عزيزتي ان عزمتي أمرك على المشروع فالمال لن يكون المشكلة لأن هناك الكثير من الشركات وأصحاب الأموال من هم مستعدون لتمويل المشاريع الصغيرة والله يوفقك

الأشرعة هلا أخي بأي مجال تريد أن تعمل ؟ هناك أفكار كثيرة ولا تنتهي .........

Saadc2 نعم اخي سيتم التفصيل وعليك ان تتتبع المشاركات وستستفيد ان شاءالله 

librow اخي الكريم انا معك بكلامك وأتمنى ذلك لكن للأسف العملية صعبة فلو أعلنت عن جانب تتم مناقشته سترى ردودا خارجة عنه!!!!!!!!! لكن في الاسابيع القادمة سيكون موضوع الاسبوع اكثر تفصيلا مثلا دراسة التكاليف وتقليلها

صناعي 1 صدقت والله يوفقك دائما شكرا لك

emgrashed هلا اخي الكريم والف شكر كلامك منطقي ولا نختلف عليه وبالنسبة لتحديد نقاط نناقشها فالأمر صعب حتى لو أعلنت عن جانب معين فمن الصعب أن يتقيد الأعضاء به أو لايروه والموضوع هذا سيكون عاما وفيما بعد سنعطي التفاصيل حقها فلا تقلق

mano480 تسلمي اختي والتركيز هو الاهم سنتناقش بكيفية انشاء مشروع شركة صغيرة وكل ماسيذكر سيكون صالحا لأي مشروع.......ومن عنده افكار لمشاريع فليطرحها
ومن الممكن ان نخصصموضوع احد الاسابيع: افكار لمشاريع 

مطور مصري اهلا وسهلا وكما قلت المهندس عمل وليس بالاسم فقط

ابو الاء هلا اخي والاخ محمد وعدنا ان شاء الله واتمنى ايضا ان تراجع المشاركات جميعا فالجميع يعطوا افكار بناءة

mhsokasha ماشاء الله اخي .....طبعا نشجعكم وانا اتمنى من جميع الشباب أن يحذوا حذوكم.....والمجال مفتوح لاصحاب الخبرات ليشاركونا

احمد محمود شكرا لك وطالما بالحلال الله يباركلك وارجو ان تستمر وتعطينا افكارا جديدة

nouar هلا وغلا وارجو ان تفيدينا بما عندك من افكار

محمد فوزي ماشاءالله بداية موفقة الف شكر

alasade الف شكر وترتيبك منطقي جدا وان شاء الله سنطرح في الاسابيع القادمة مواضيع اكثر تفصيلا لنناقشها

ماضي اهلا وطبعا نريد افكارا جديدة وغير مستهلكة لنتميز وننافس

nagm_1200 هلا اخي الفاضل كلامك صحيح وياحبذا نرى مجموعات من الشباب يتعاونون على تنفيذ فكرة مشروع 

لاجان جزاك الله خيرا عزيزتي

مهند سخانة راجع مشاركة الاخ المشرف محمد فوزي فقد تطرق لدراسة الجدوى

رامي 1 شكرا لك وان كان عندك بعد التفاصيل فلا تبخل علينا

عادل عباس هلا اخي وكما ذكر الاخ ماضي فالفكرة هي الاساس وكلما كانت جديدة كلما ضمنا التميز


----------



## محمداوي (17 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام عليكم الموضوع جدا جدا مهم ولنا افكار كثيره لكن ولكن ولكن نحن في العراقنحتاج الاشياء اكثر من الفكره ونحن نبارك لكم افكاركم


----------



## عبد الصاحب (17 أكتوبر 2006)

توجد مشاریع کثیره یمکن التفکیر فیها .. ولکن انظمه بلداننا الاداریه انظمه قدیمه وغیر مجدیه و ترد کل من یراجعها علی اعقابه تائبا من التفکیر بای شیء جدید ومثمر .. الله یکون فی عوننا احنا فی العالم الثالث او الرابع


----------



## bakordjeme (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*ما رايكم في مشروع ندرسها سويا ونقوم بتدشينها على ارض الواقع*

انا ارى ان هذا الموضوع جيد جدا وبالتالي سوف نرى المشاريع ونختار واحدة منها بحيث كل من يقتنع بالمشروع يساهم فيها وبكذا قضينا على مشكلة المال ويتم عمل جدولة يحدد فيها اخر موعد للمساهمة وكل من لديه الخبرة ولا يريد المساهمة ويريد العمل لدينا يقدم cv وارى اننا ندير مشروعا مشروعا كل يدير بحسب خبرته في مجاله
وليس هناك اي مشكله والحقوق سوف تحفظ
هذا بدلا ان يسبق اليه غيرنا ونحن اولي بها​هذا ووفق الله الجميع 
المهندس/ بكر بوريما جيمي
انا منتظر ردود المهندسين وخاصة المشرفة 
وشكرا


----------



## eng_lizo (17 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
والله انها حقا لفكرة صائبة ,فعلا لابد لكل مهندس ان يكون له كيان هندسي وهذا لا يتاتي الا اذا كان لدية شركتة او مصنعه مهما كان صغره ,فالصغير لابد وان يكبر باذن الله , ورجوا من كل اخواني المهندسين ان يشاركوا بكل معلومة لديهم حتي ينتفع الاخرون , ومن يدري لعلها تكون بشرة وبداية خير علي الكثير منا باذن الله والله الموفق.

*كل عام وانتم بخير ورمضان كريم*
اخوكم /المهندس ايمن صبحي


----------



## لجين السمرى (17 أكتوبر 2006)

فكرة رائعة اخ بكر وستوفر الكثير من فرص العمل
واتمنى ان اكون من المشاركين

مهندسة سلمى بكار


----------



## صناعة المعمار (17 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

محمداوي اهلا اخي واعانكم الله على وضعكم في العراق ونحن في فلسطين لسنا بأفضل حال منكم لكن ارادتنا قوية ولتبدأ مع مجموعة من الشباب مشروعا بسيطا فمع الأيام سيكبر ويرى النور

عبد الصاحب يمكن معك حق لكن هذا الموضوع له هدف كبير ولم يذكر بعد وهو ان 
نغير بأنفسنا ونعمل بدون كلل ولا نترك الظروف تصنعنا بل نحن من يصنعها ....لا نريد ان نعلق فشلنا على غيرنا
طريقة جديدة بالتفكير حاول ان تتبناها وسترى الفرق........انطلق بقوة وان شاء الله تبشرنا بمشروع لك

bakordjeme اخي شرفتنا .... في هذا الموضوع سنتناقش بشكل عام بالامور التي يجب علينا مراعاتها عند البدء بمشروع جديد
من الفكرة........الى اساليب التطوير 
لا نريد ان نستبق الاحداث:بعد التوكل على الله نتفق على فكرة مميزة....ندرس الموضوع بشكل عام .... نتعمق بالتفاصيل........وسيكون الجانب العملي والتطبيقي سهل وموفق

فكرتك جيدة بأن تتبنى انت وبعض الأخوة مشروعا وتكون انطلاقته من هنا ولم لا؟ لكن كما قلت لندرس الموضوع مليا وانت مثلا تطرح الفكرة ثم تطلب من لديه الاستعداد للعمل 
كما انك لم تذكر من اي بلد وكما تعلم الاعضاء من جميع البلدان العربية

هل توافقني؟؟؟

ايمن صبحي الحمدلله ان الفكرة اعجبتك وصدقت 100% يجب ان ننهض ونعمل وان فشلنا مرة فلا نيأس فالحياة تجارب وطالما تفكيرنا سليم وبعد التوكل على الله فاحتمال الفشل لا يذكر

اذكر كلام احد الدكاترة جزاه ىالله خيرا كان يحثنا على العمل : كان يحاضر في احد الجامعات الامريكية ...طلاب سنة اولى فسألهم من منكم يعمل ؟ فتفاجأ بالمعظم يرفع يده وكلما سأل احدهم
عن طبيعة العمل او الوظيفة قال: لدي شركتي الخاصة


----------



## bakordjeme (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*التكاتف*

انا اريد من الاعضاء او من المشرفة عمل استفتاء للموضوع واخذ الموضوع بجديه لانها مستقبلنا ونحن من يحددها وهناك الاف المشاريع المتكاملة ولم ترى النور لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
هل لعدم الخبرة ام لعدم وجود اليد العاملة ام المعوقات سواءا ماليه ام علاقات عامة ام اوراق رسميه لو وضعنا يدنامع بعضها سوف نغير من الواقع باذن الله
بكر جيمي


----------



## عمر الفلاحي (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*تعاون*

السادة الاعضاء 
ادام الله حماسكم في التعاون والتواصل 
انا اقترح لو ان الاعضاء الموجودين في نفس الدولة التعاون فيما بينهم لاقامه هذه المشاريع 

ودمتم 
عمر الفلاحي - العراق


----------



## خالد احمد منير (17 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
اود ان اقترح مشروع وهو عمل السبائك من بودر الحديد .
وهذا المشروع من استاذ لي في كلية الهندسة.
مقدمه لكم مهندس خالد احمد منير


----------



## sayar (17 أكتوبر 2006)

أخوتي لدي فكرة جيّدة لمن يريد أن يكون له ربح جيّد ولكن فكرتي تعتمد على رأس مال يقدر ب3000 يورو
تكوين مركب مقابل للجامعات حيث يضمّ جميع الخدمات الجامعية من طباعة ،وكتب ،وأدوات ،وأنترنت،ومطاعم ...الخ
لكن قصدي ليس محلا روتينيا ،أعني يجب أن يتم كراء مزلا يحتوي على طابقين على الأقل وهذا ما يكلف 500 يورو شهريا في تونس و 650 يورو في المغرب و300 في الجزائر والثمن يختلف على حسب المحافظات مثلا تونس والرباط والجزائر العاصمة وهذا ناتج بحث قمت به،ثمّ بعدها تستغل غرف البيت كمحلات متنوعة خاصة بطلاب الجامعة وبأثمان خاصة مثلا طباعاة ورقة ب0.015 يورو بدلا من 0.030 في المحلات العادية وهكذا تمشي الأمور،كما هناك عدّة ابداعات لجلب الزبائن مثلا طلاء البيت يكون بنفس شكل الجامعة وتكتب لائحة كبيرة يوضع فيه اسم الجامعة ودور المركب مثلا جامعة محمد السادس ،مركب خاص بالطلبة،اخوتي هذه بعض الأفكار،سأحاول جاهدا تطويرها وتوفير الإمكانيات لتنويع المشاريع
كم أذكركم أني أعيش بالمغرب العربي وأتجول فيه كثيرا وأعرف طرق الإستثمار فيه.


----------



## العشرى مراد (17 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكركم على طرح هذا الموضوع الشييق وانا منذ مدة وانا اقوم بعمل ابحاث عن هذه الفكرة ولدى نتائج مهمة سوف اذودكم بها انشاء الله بس اطعونى بعض الوقت .


----------



## الحضـرى (17 أكتوبر 2006)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> في الحقيقة الفكرة جميلة جدا وكنت أنوي طرح فكرة شبيهة بها في قسم الإدارة لكن الأخوة كانوا
> 
> ...



شكرا لكى بت أخى على هذه الفكره الرائعه ونحن فعلا فى أشد الحاجه للدراسة الحيده للمشروع من كافه جوانبه وما مدى تأهيل صاحب المشروع لقياده منشأة صناعية إلى بر الأمان

أستاذى الفاضل م.محمد الكردي إستمتع فعلا بكلماتك ورأيك الواضح الذى يدل على قدرتك العلية لأستيعاب الأمور والتخطيط السليم الذه أظهرته برأيك شكرا لك مع تحياتى


----------



## أحمد مارفل (17 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على تفاعل الاعضاء مع الموضوع بهذا الشكل فلقد ارسل تقريبا 50 ردا فى يوم واحد ماشاء الله وننتظر المزيد منكم يااعضاء منتدى المهندسين العرب ولكن اتمنى ان لايخرج احد الاعضاء عن الموضوع فهو واضح تماما.
كيف ننشىء شركة صناعيه صغيرة؟
واعتذر نيابة عن زميلى وصديقى اسلام عزازى على عدم مشاركته معنا خلال هذه الايام .
وشكر خاص للمشرف م.محمد الكردي مشرف قسم الطاقة المتجددة لتفاعله مع الموضوع .


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (17 أكتوبر 2006)

العفو أخوتي الأكارم

أنا سأبدأ لكن سأناقش الموضوع مع إدارة الملتقى لطرح بأفضل صورة ممكنه وتحقيق فائدة حقيقية إذ أن عدد الردود الكبير سيشتت أي شيء سأطرحه الآن لذلك اصبروا علينا قليلا

أيضا أتمنى من أصحاب رؤوس الأموال أن يكون لهم يد هنا وانا مستعد للتنسيق في هذا المجال
لكن ضمن آلية نحددها مع إدارة المنتدى أو من خلال مؤسسة واقعية

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ramez_911 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
لقد قمت بالفعل بعمل مصنع ضغير لصناعة المسامير
و هى لا تحتاج سوى الميكنة و عدد من العمال و سلك الحديد الخاص بالانتاج
و لاوازم اى مصنع صغير
الاه يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله ,
كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## محمد جار (17 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة الحلوة 
وتحياتي لكم


----------



## el_bob (17 أكتوبر 2006)

بص يا باشا شكرا على الى رد على المشركه بتعتى تمام انا بالنسبه ليه انا نفسى افتح مشروع للصيانه يعنى انا بردو مش هكلف حاجه يعنى يا بوب ده هى حاجات صغيره


----------



## عبد الناصر2006 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*بايدينا نصنع مجدا لحضارتنا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

من حجر القدس الشريف 
الحجر الوردي الاحمر 
صنعت بايد فلسطينية ماهره
وهي عبارة عن كرة منحوتة من الصخر الاحمر الصلب 
ويتراوح وزنها من 50 كيلو جرام الى 10 اطنان بآلات صممت بأيدينا خصيصا لها حتى اذا تدفق الماء من تحتها بضغط 1 بار تطفو الكرة وتدور بليونة ومنظر رائع ملفت للانتباه ويعطي راحة للنفس وتستعمل كنافورة مائية
ملاحظة هامة 
لا شيء يقف امام الارادة والتصميم فبامكانيات بسيطة وارادة قوية استطعنا ان نقوم بهذا الانجاز الرائع بدقة بالغة فلو تعدت نسبة الخطأ 5 بالالف لن تنجح العملية ما نرجوه من اخوانناالصناعيين ان يقووا ارادتهم ويتوكلوا على الله وما نرجوه من المستثمرين ان يثقوا 
بصناعاتنا والايدي الماهرة والعقول النيرة
ايها الاخوة الافاضل سمعنا عن نشاطاتكم المباركة باحتضانكم المشاريع التي تساهم في نمو اقتصاد وطننا الغالي فاحببت ان اعرض عليكم هذا المشروع لآخذ رايكم به هل نستطيع استغلاله 
في انعاش الوضع الاقتصادي وكيف يمكن ان نتعاون في اتمام هذا المشروع 
بارك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا
اذا احببتم ان تشاهدوا انتاجنا عليكم بالضغط على هذا الرابط ونتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم

من جووجل
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1590529895313358789&q=الكرة&hl=en

للتحميل
http://www.free-hoster.cc/users/jas/services/ballStone/video/JAS_BallStone1.wmv

للاتصال

 xxxxxxxxxxxx
عذرا يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال بالمشاركات لتعم الفائدة بالتواصل عبر الملتقى

المشرفة


اخوكم عبد الناصر / ابن فلسطين


----------



## كيمياء حيوي (17 أكتوبر 2006)

موضوع كتير شيق 
مشكورين كتير


----------



## engms.2006 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
علي فكرة موضوع ان حضرتك تاخد راي حد في مشروع ده مش صح اوي لانك بتاخد راي ناس من علي النت وبعدين انا اقدر اقول لحضرتك ان المشروع بيرتبط بالمكان والبيئة اللي حضرتك عايش فيها بمعني ان انا من مصر ومن القاهرة مش هاينفع اعمل مشروع مثلا تربية ابقار وجاموس في وسط القاهرة بس ده ممكن ينفع في محافظة ريفية اخري او محافظة زراعية او صحراوية فالمكان والبيئة هيا التي تحكم المشروع ثانيا موضوع التسويق ده ضروري جدا لنجاح اي مشروع وثالثا انت حضرتك ادري الناس بالمشروع اللي ممكن حضرتك تعمله في المكان اللي حضرتك مقيم فيه ورابعا لو حضرتك هتاخد راي اي حد لابد ان حضرتك تشرح وتعرض الصورة بادق التفاصيل حتي يمكن ان تكون الاراء اقرب ما يكون للصح 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## mohamedalfadel (17 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لهذا الطرح الجميل للفكرة ودعما لهذ الموضوع اقدم تجربة لشخص اعرفه شخصيا
كان لايملك راس المال الكافي ولكن طموحة ومثابرته اوصلته الى النجاح
وتتمثل تجربة اخونا في قيامة بطرح فكرة انشاء مصنع للاسمن في السودان لمجموعة من الاخوان والمعارف تقبل خمسة منهم الفكرة وبمساهمات بسيطة قامو بتسجيل شركة تجارية في السودان وتقدمو باسم الشركة الى وزارة الاستثمار في السودان والتي صادف انها تشجع المستثمرين بكل الوسائل ووافق على منحهم حق الامتياز لانشاء مصنع في شمال السودان وبخطاب من الوزارة الى الولاية المعنية منحتهم الولاية الترخيص والمحجر (ة موقع المصنع ) وبدات خطواتهم في البحث عن ممول للمشروع وتحصلو على شريك اماراتي على ان يحصل على 40% من ارباح المشروع الدخول معهم مقابل ان يوفر لهم كامل التمويل وشهدت توقيع العقد معه ومع الشركة المنفذه على ان يبداء العمل بعد ثلاثة شهور فاصبح المشروع واقع


----------



## المهندس: وليد محمد (17 أكتوبر 2006)

الموظوع خارج اختصاصي اسف جدا ..................................................................


----------



## محمد هلالسيد (17 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فكرة جميلة ( الصناعات الصغيرة ) ، الشئ اللى ممكن انصح الأخوة به هو الحذر ثم الحذر فى الوقوع فى أيدى ناس ليس لديها دين ، فتتم عمليات النصب والأحتيال والذى يبحث عن تشغيل فلوسه وعنده أمل أن يكسب يقع فريسة فى يد من لايرحم ويضيع فلوسه والله أعلم كيف أدخرهم ، فالأحسن دراسة الموضوعات جيداً بدون أى تسرع والمشاريع كثيرة . وأنا أحب أن أضيف بأن المشاريع ليست صناعية فقط ممكن مشاريع زراعية ممكن مشاريع تسمين ممكن عمل مناحل ممكن زراعة أسطح المنازل كما فى موقع الأستاذ عمرو خالد . والله الموفق


----------



## عنيد السعودية (18 أكتوبر 2006)

وفقكم الله والى الامام وسندلي بدلونا انشاء الله معكم


----------



## رحال حول العالم (18 أكتوبر 2006)

الفكرة طيبة و ستساعد على توفير فرص عم حقيقية من خلال تضامن اصحاب رأس المال و اصحاب الافكار و اصحاب الخبرات
الى الامام


----------



## رحال حول العالم (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*هنا لديك خطأ علمى حول طبيعة المياه الجوفية*



MoTag قال:


> *لنبدأ بالأفكار أولاً:*
> *تخيل أني فكرت في مشروع بسيط للغاية ومنتظر التنفيذ لدينا في مصر زجاجات مياه طبيعية مستخرجة من باطن الأرض على أعماق تصل إلى ألاف الأمتار هذه المياه تباع بسعر يتراوح من جنيه للحجم الصغير إلى 2 جنيه للتر ونصف تقريباً وبالرغم من أننا بلاد النيل إلا أن تلك المياه تباع بكثافة شديدة للمضطر خلال السفر أو للخائف من المياه العادية نظراً لعدم نقاوتها أو أسباب أخرى للدعاية دور فيها بالتأكيد.*
> *والفكرة التي طرأت ولو كان لدى التمويل لنفذتها هي غلى المياه العادية بدرجة حرارة مناسبة وتعبئتها بعد التبريد وبمكن أن تباع برع الثمن المحدد للمياه المشار إليها سابقاً مع ملاحظة أنه لن يكون هناك غش تجاري فسيتم الإعلان عن طبيعة هذه المياه وأنا متأكد أنها ستنجح*
> *مصطفى مرسي MoTag*



عزيزى مصطفى :
بعد التحية 
اود ان اوضح انه من الخطأ التفكير فى هذا الموضوع من زاوية ان المياه المباعة فى زجاجات هى مياه نقية او مبسترة 
فالواقع ان المياه الجوفية تعبأ و تباع لأنها تحتوى على نسب عالية من الاملاح المعدنيةالتى يحتاجها الجسم و هذه الاملاح تكون ذائبة فى المياه و لا يصح ان نفكر فى ان نبخر المياه ثم نكثفها ثم نعبأها ، لاننا بذلك نفقد المياه الاملاح الذائبة حيث ستترسب فى قاع اناء التسخين و ستكون المياه بلا فائدة و فى هذه الحالة لن تجد من يشترى منك هذه المياه الغير صالحة للاستهلاك الحيوى قد تصلح فقط لاغراض النظافة و ليس التغذية و لن يشتريها احد للشرب الا اذا كان يجهل بطبيعة المكونات التى تتواجد ذائبة داخل المياه

لذلك ادعوك لقراءة المكونات المكتوبة على زجاجات المياه لتتعرف على نسب الاملاح الموجودة بها
على فكرة مياه النيل التى نشربها بها نفس نسب الاملاح تقريباً و لكن الفارق بينها ربما يكون فى ارتفاع نسبة ملح ما بعينه و كذلك درجة التعقيم او نسب التلوث


----------



## librow (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

الأخوة والأخوات الأعزاء
لا زلنا رغم أهمية الموضوع نتكلم فيه بصفة عامة وعشوائية 
أرجو من المشرفين على هذا الموضوع القيم تحديد نقاط حسب الأولوية التي يتفق عليها 
ثم طلب أفكار من جميع المهتمين بالموضوع حول كل منها وتجميعها 
ثم يتم عرض الخلاصة لكل نقطة 
وفي النهاية ان شاء الله سنجد أننا قد خرجنا بخلاصة طيبة ومفيدة 
ولا ننسى بعد ذلك أن يعرض كل من يرغب من أصحاب رؤوس الأموال الذين يرغبون
في استثمارها في أحد المشاريع التي سيتم طرحها في المنتدى 
في أن يتواصل لمعرفة كيفية التعاون فيما بيننا ( علما بأنني واحد منهم )
تمنياتي للجميع بمناقشة موضوعية محددة المعالم حتى نخرج بنتيجة 
وأشكركم على سعة صدركم 
وشدوا حيلكم نحن في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
تقبل الله مني ومنكم صالح الأعمال


----------



## ustarek (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*سلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته*

هذا الموضوع مهم جدا - و فى وقت مناسب - بدليل ان كل واحد عمال يحلم بمشروع يتمنى ان يحققه و ينسى نفسه و يخرج عن الموضوع-

انا عندى فكره ممكن تلم الموضوع

ايه رايكم ان واحد يكون عنده مشروع قائم بالفعل و يبدا افراد المجموعه من التفكير بمد الفكره من المشروع القائم و بناء الافكار و نقلها الى ارض الواقع المحيط به
و منها فوائد :-
1-الاعتماد على فكره الاخوه السابقين لان الشخص صعب عليه انه يقعد يدور فى كلام نظرى ليس الا مذاكره زى ايام المدارس بدون فايده
2- ستظهر الخبرات السابقه و التى تحققت فعلا و التى سوف يستفيد منها الكل

سابدا بنفسى
انا اسمى طارق - صاحب شركه فى شرق الولايات المتحده- من اكبر مصدرين قطع غيار المعدات الثقيله (كاتربلر) لاكثر من خمس و عشرون دوله و الحمد لله
www.catmaser.com
من من المجموعه يستطيع ان يبلور فكره استيراد قطع الغيار من شركتنا و دراسه الموضوع مع العلم ان هذا المشروع لا يحتاج الى راس مال او حتى مكان

بمعنى ان المخازن التى نمتلكها تعتبر ملكك و عليك ان تستفيد من الموجود فيها و شرائه و بيعه؟


----------



## Bow-z (18 أكتوبر 2006)

لماذا نهمل الطاقه دائما في مشاريعنا وافكارنا ؟!
هل لأننا في منطقه تحوي ما يقارب نصف الاحتياطي العالمي من النفط والغاز ؟؟
اذا كان الأمر كذلك .. فنحن من يجدر به التفكير في ذلك 
فالانتاج قد بلغ ذروته .. 
والاحتياطي العربي يشهد استنزافا مستمرا ..
ان لم نبدأ الان فمتى ؟
وان كان الاحتياطي العربي غير قابل للنفاذ .. فانهم بالفعل يفكرون في الاستغناء عن خدماتنا .. 
ودئبوا منذ نصف قرن على توطين تكنولوجيات متعددة لتوليد الطاقه .. ليحصل التنوع في المصادر .. فيقل اعتمادهم علينا .. 
هل سيحدث ان نعتمد على الغرب - ذلك الذي امددناه بالطاقه لنصف قرن - هل سيحدث وان سنعتمد عليه في توليد الطاقه لنا ؟؟
وهل سيكونوا بنفس السخاء كما كنا معهم ؟؟
في وقت ما .. كنا نبيعهم برميل النفط الخام بما لا يتعدى دولارين ؟!!
واليوم يكاد يتعدى حافة ال 100 دولار !!
ولكم ان تتصوروا ما سيكون عليه الحال غدا .. في المستقبل القريب


----------



## Bow-z (18 أكتوبر 2006)

رجاءا فلنصرف بعضا من الاهتمام والجهد للطاقات المتجددة ..
وتكنولوجيا تسخيرها واستغلالها ..
الرياح ..
الضوء ..
حرارة الأرض .. 
وغيره ..
تحياتي


----------



## Bow-z (18 أكتوبر 2006)

لا ادري ما علاقة التجاره ( الاستيراد والتصدير ) بهذه المشاريع الصناعيه ..
انت لا تفكر في صنع شيء ..
كل ما هنالك ..
اشتري - خزن - بع .. اشتري - خزن - بع .. اشتري - خزن - بع ..
بالله عليك ..
انت شخص كما فهمت من قولك .. مرتبط بمجال معين وبشركه معينه وملتزم بتصدير منتجاتها .. 
فما دخل هذا بالمشاريع ؟؟
وكيف يمكن ان يكون مجرد استيراد بضاعتك هو مشروعي ..
ان كنا نفكر من هذا المنطلق ..
فلا اعتقد اننا حقا نستحق 5 سنوات من العناء في الدراسة لتخصص يعلمك كيف تبتكر اشياء من الابره الى الصاروخ ..
ولم نكن لنستحق شهاداتنا ؟
بل لم نكن لنستحق عقولنا ؟
ولم اسمع قط ان كليات الهندسه باتت تخرج مندوبي مبيعات أو تجار مستورد أو باعه متجولون .. 
يا اخي انا لا يعجبني تفكيرك فقط .. بل عملك ؟
بالله عليك ما عملك ؟
هذا عملك ... www.catmaser.com 
اغراق اسواقنا المتهالكه ببضاعتهم ..
وكيف لصناعه محليه ناشئه ان تنافس منتجات هؤلاء العمالقه ؟؟
فتقضي على مشاريع في مهدها ..
وتحطم احلام العشرات وتخرب بيوت المئات ..
كل هذا لتكسب عمولة التصدير بالاضافه لمصاريف الشحن ..


----------



## mano480 (18 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء لازلنا ندور فى حلقة مفرغة الكل يشيد والكل يؤمن على الفكرة نريد ان نبدا واحلى مافى الموضوع هو بامكاننا نقل تجارب لشركات او مشاريع من دولة الى اخرى فحتما اننا من بلدان شتى اى بالمكان تنفيذ مشروع واحد فى اكثر من بلد ونقل تجارب وخبرات الاخرين والهدف الاساسى هو التنمية الشاملة وتبادل الخبرات حتى لا يضيع الزمن نريد من الجميع عرض مقترحات مشاريعهم وانا متاكد ان معنا خبراء واصحاب خبرات علمية وعملية سابقة سوف يساعدون بكل صدق واخلاص 
وانشاء الله سابدا من اليوم فى عرض بعض المشاريع التى احاول جاهدا اختيار افضلها لتنفيذه فارجو من الاخوة المساعدة وكذلك اذا راى احدكم ان هذه المشاريع يمكنه الاستفادة منها على الرحب والسعة
اخوكم محمد
(على فكرة انا مهندس كمبيوتر ولد ولست بنت كما يعتقد الكثير ان اسم مانو واسف للبس وللجميع العزر مع اطيب تمنياتى)


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (18 أكتوبر 2006)

Bow-z قال:


> رجاءا فلنصرف بعضا من الاهتمام والجهد للطاقات المتجددة ..
> وتكنولوجيا تسخيرها واستغلالها ..
> الرياح ..
> الضوء ..
> ...




شكرا أخي للفت الانتباه نحو هذا الموضوع

فعلا هو في غاية الأهمية لكن للأسف المشكلة تعود مرة أخرى .......... التمويل

ياليت يكون هناك من يطمح لتمويل مشروع صناعة الخلايا الشمسية مثلا وصدقني أن في ذلك

بعد نظر فهذا قد يشكل مصدر دخل قومي لو نجح وبكلفة انتاجية معقولة


----------



## همتار (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع مهم ويمس صميم الاقتصاد ، حيث ان الصناعات الكبيرة تبدأ صغيرة ، وقد بدأت صناعات الصين صغيرة ثم نمت لتصبع كبيرة وترفع بالتالي الصين الى مصاف كبار المصنعين
اود ان اقترح موضوع : تفصيل الصناعات الصغيرة ، وذلك لصعوبة اختيار صناعة يبدا بها الشخص عمله او مشروعة الصغير ، ثم وبعد ان يحدد الشخص موضوع الصناعة يحتاج لامور التوجية والتكلفة وغيرها
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مفتاح الحياه (18 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير وهى دى فعلا المواضيع التى يجب ان تناقش لكى تحدث النهضة للامة


----------



## nabuhajar (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
إذا كان الهدف من هذا الموضوع هو المساعدة أو الإشتراك في إنشاء المشاريع فأنا أقترح التالي:
أولا بالنسبة للجادين ممن يملكون رأس المال أن يدلو بالحد الأدنى من التفاصيل مثلا:
1- البلد الذي يتواجد فيه.
2- حجم رأس المال الذي يرصده للمشروع.
3- الخلفية العملية له لاختيار الأنسب.
4- أي إمكانيات أخرى يستطيع توفيرها بالإضافة الى رأس المال.
5- طريقة الإتصال المباشر المقترحه في حال الإتفاق.
و بالنسبة للذين يملكون الأفكار فمن يؤمن لهم حق ملكية الفكرة و استخدامها ؟
الموضوع يا أخوتي أكثر من ممتاز و يمكن أن يحدث تغييرات كبيرة في حيات البعض (انشاء الله تكون الى الأفضل). لنكون أكثر جدية و تحديدا في أطروحاتنا أو لنفسح المجال لمن هم كذلك.


----------



## عثمان الجازوي (18 أكتوبر 2006)

ان المهم في الموضوع دراسة الجدوي الاقتصادية


----------



## dhu (18 أكتوبر 2006)

دول الخليج بامس الحاجه الى مشاريع كبيره جدا وجميع المقومات متوفره ... لو استطعنا ان نقضى على البرقراطيه الحكوميه و التعقيدات في الاجراءت....هل نطالب بتسهيل الاجراءت


----------



## الجنرال غامدي (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لكم مني جزيل الشكر على طرح هذا الموضوع الشيق وهو المنشأت الصغيرة أو الشركات الصغيرة حيث أننا نحتاج إلى ظهور شركات ومصانع سواء كانت صغيرة أو كبيرة حيث أن الدول تقاس بحجم مالديها من صناعات .
كما أن لدي فكرة مشاريع صغيرة ولدي أيضاً رأس المال ولكني لم أكن أعرف كيف أبدأ فسررت بهذا الموضوع وأتمنى أن أجد ما يدلني لبداية مشاريعي وسأطرحها إن شاء الله 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## nour el din (18 أكتوبر 2006)

الموضوع جميل 0
بس ياريت نكون جادين 
المشكلة هي ان يكون هناك من يساندنا؟
انا نفسى فى مشروع يخدمنا ونكون متصالحين مع البيئة
مش مهم المشروع يكسبنا فلوس,المهم نخرج طاقتنا ونحتك بالمجتمع


----------



## لجين السمرى (18 أكتوبر 2006)

ياريت من لديه قدرة على التمويل او خبرة يعلن عن نفسه وعن مجاله وبلده


----------



## محمد خطاب (18 أكتوبر 2006)

اوكي نحن ننتظر ونريد الاشتراك


----------



## HithaM AzzaM (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*اعادة التصنيع*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام على كل الحضور
بصراحة فكرة المشروعات الصغيره دي فكره هايله ولو الشباب اللي هما احنا انتبهنالها هاتكون فعلا بدايه للنهضة الصناعية في مصر
فكرتي للمشروع ده هي اعادة التصنيع ولما اقول اعادة تصنيع مش باضع الكلام حكر على مجال معين فمثلا مجال صناعة الكمبيوتر للاسف مصر حتى الان لم تحاول ان تمس هذا المجال مع ان عندنا عقول جامده جدا في المجال ده ومعظمهم مدفونين في مراكز الصيانه في مختلف انحاء الجمهوريه 
المهم ازاي نستفيد من الخبرات دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟
اي مركز صيانة كمبيوتر اكيد فيه قطع غيار كمبيوتر تعتبر ميته ومركونه شاغله مكان عالفاضي صاحب المركز بيستفيد منها في انه ياخد بعض device الصغيره منها لحد ما تنتهي وتترمي
ليه منحاولش نعيد تصنيع مثل هذه الاجهزه من تاني 
مع الوقت ممكن نصنع اول بروسيسور مصري the first Egyptian Processor &Motherboard 
اكيد كل مصري بيحلم باليوم ده
الكلام ده مش بس في الكمبيوتر لا في مجالات مشابهه زي التيفيزيون والراديو وباقي الجهزه الكهربيه والالكترونيه
مشروع زي ده مكن يتم باتحاد مركزين او اكترمن مراكز صيانة الاجهزه دي
بس الموضوع محتاج همه عاليه وامل وتفكير وشغل كتيييير و ان شاء الله النتيجه هاتكون كويسه 
امنى ان فكرتي تعجبكوا
اخوكم 
هيثم عزام
تانيه كهربا الزقازيق


----------



## never.before (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
( وأعتصموا بحبل الله جميعا ولا تفرقوا) 
اٍن مشكله المال حلها هو المشاركه . ولها مميزات هو ان المشروع تكون نسبه فشله صغيره جدا . وايضا يكون اساس المشروع اكبر . ويكون هناك تبادل افكار بين التشاركين وتجديد فى المشروع والارتقاء به.
ويمكن حلها ايضا بايجاد ممول للمشروع.
وهناك نقطه يجب التنبه اٍليها هو ان نعتنى بكفاءه المنتج المصنع .


----------



## zakaria bayome (18 أكتوبر 2006)

كل عام وحضراتكم بخير وبداية الالف ميل بدايتها خطوه وجميل جدا ان تتوارد الافكار وان شاء الله سوف يوفقنا جميعا للخير وانا شخصيا شدني موضوع تعبئة المياه بعد غليها وتبريدها ولدي العديد من الائسئله حتي اندمج واستوعب هذا الموضوع 
- كم درجة الحراره اللازمه لعملية الغلي ؟
- هل التيريد يكون فجائي ام تتم عملية تكثيف لبخار الماءالمتصاعد؟
- ما هي مدة صلاحية الماء الناتج ؟
-هل هناك دراسه علميه تمت لهذا الامر؟
-حتي يكون هناك فائده من هذا الموضوع نرجوا ترح هذه الفكره بالتفصيل حتي ننتقل لمرحلة دراسة الجدوي
-اخيرا نتمني التوفيق للجميع


----------



## ahmedomar (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*مشروع بسيط*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اولا كل الشكر علي القائمين علي هذا المنتدي ,,,,
انا علي فكره بفكر في عمل مشروع منذ فتره ولكن كان لم اوفق حتي الان ولكن انا مسيطر علي مشروع لتجميع دوائر الكترونيه مثل دائره البلاست فهي لا تحتاج الي ماكينات تجميع الآلي او سطحي ويمكن ان تتم يدوي ولكن انا ابحث عن تصميم لهذه الدائره يكون موفر وبسيط من فضلكم المساعده ,,,, الرجاء وضع مشاريع جديده


----------



## الاشرعه (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*طرح مشاريع*

السلام عليكم 

فى الحقيقة كل الردود التى قراتها كانت رائعة وتنم على الوعى الموجود فى العالم العربى 

وانا فى الحقيقة اريد احد من المهندسين او مجموع المشاركين طرح مشاريع لمعرفة الافضل ودمتم 

الاشرعه

ارجو من المهندسين الرد السريع على اقتراحى 
والله الموفق

ارجو الرد على الاقتراح من المهندسين الافاضل 

والله الموفق

انا فعلا اريد فركة لمصنع مصغر او مشروع ارجو الرد والله الموفق

السلام عليكم انا مهندس ميكانيكا خريج من المعهد العالى للطيران المدنى قسم القوى الميكانيكية 
ارجو افادتنا مجموعة مشاريع او مصنع صغبر يكون ثمرة لمصنع كبير او مشروع مستقبلى 

الله الموفق

ماهو افضل تخصص يمكن ان تدرسه فى قسم القوى الميكانيكية اعنى الماجستير ليكون عون لاقامة مشروع او مصنع

اهلا وسهلا بكل المقترحات

كل سنة وانتم بخير بحلول عيد الفطر المبارك

دائما نريد التواصل معكم لتعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## omarابوكريم (19 أكتوبر 2006)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله موضوع اكثر من رائع 

وانا مستعد بعون الله المساعدةوالاجابة عن استفسارتكم بكل ما يتعلق عن كيفية اقامة شركة صناعية صغيرة

اخوكم

ابو كريم​


----------



## mano480 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخو الكرام
كل سنة وانتو طيبين وربنا يحقق الامانى
اخوكم محمد من السودان 
اختصارا للزمن عندى بعض المشاريع التى اريدك ان تفتونى فيها ولتعم الفائدة الجميع 
اسم المنتج (مقترح) حلويات البلح (تمر بلدنا)
فكرة المشروع:
معروف لدى الجميع ان فى السودان يتم انتاج كميات كبيرة من التمور ولكن يتم تصديرها دون بذل اى مجهود فى تحويرها الى منتج اخر يمكن ان يوفر بعض الدخل الاضافى او 
يفر فرص للعمالة وانا امتلك مزرعة بلح واليكم بعض الاسئلة التى تدور براسى عندما افكر فى هذا الموضوع:-
1. هل يمكن ان نضيف للثمرة بعض المحسنات مثلا يتم حشوتها بالشوكولاتة لتحل محل الحلويات التى تقدم فى مناسبات الزواج مثلا 
2. كيف يمكن التخلص من النواة بصورة لا تؤثر على الشكل العام للثمرة مع العلم ان المنتج يجب ان يكون بكمية تجارية ويدويا ممكن ولكن
3. طريقة التغليف اى الشكل النهائى للمنتج بحيث يكون بصورة مقبولة للعرض 
4. كيف يمكن حفظه لفترة بدون ان تؤثر عليه البكتريا او ى عوامل اخرى 
اكيد هنالك الكثير لدى الاخوة قد اكون اغفلته لذا ارجو المساعدة وانا فى الانتظار 
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر
اخوكم محمد


----------



## salah zidan (19 أكتوبر 2006)

الحمد لله رب العالمين أنا الأن بصدى مشروع صغير ولكنة أن شاء الله فعال جدا بالنسبة لنا نحن الشباب العرب وسوف أقوم بأعداد الفكرة جيدا وأعرضها على سيادتكم. 


أخوكم فى الله م/ محمد صلاح


----------



## اروى الطيبة (19 أكتوبر 2006)

كل منا له حلم في ان يقوم بانشاء مشروع خاص به ليستطيع من خلاله ان يجني ثمار تعبه
لكن الامر يحتاج الى الكثير مثل راس المال تسهيلات من الدوله...... وغير ذلك
:20:


----------



## شملول (19 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
افكار جميله ولكن المهم التفاصيل وان يكون هناك من لديهم الخبره الكافيه للإستفاده من هذه الخبرة لعمل اي مشروع ثم يأتي بعد ذلك الإبداع والابتكار في العمل . بالنسبة لي فأنا لدي افكار كثيره ولا اقول انها من عند نفسي للأمانه ولكني قرأت في مواقع كثيره عن المشاريع الصغيره وسوف اطرح ان شاء الله بعض هذه الأفكار في وقت لاحق ان شاء الله .
وشكرا على الفكره ولكم خالص تحياتي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (19 أكتوبر 2006)

glucose قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أرجو الدخول إلى الموقع التالي:
> www.samamembers.jeeran.com



ماشاء الله شباب سوريا فعلا نوارة

هذه ثاني مجموعة من شبابهم تنجز فكرة شركة انتاجية لغرض معين

وقبلهم تعرفت على شركة للحلول الرقمية وفكرتها مشابهة نوعا ما ولكن لها انجازات جيدة جدا

بالتوفيق وكم أتمنى أن تكبروا أكثر وأكثر


----------



## abugaydah (19 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم مشروع صغير قابل للتطور منتجات البان فى منطقة بها كميات كبيره من الماشيه


----------



## almohandis1985 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

الفكره جديره بالإحترام و التقدير ورجاءً من القائم على هذا الموضوع ان يشركني فيه ويرسل الي عبر البريد الإليكتروني المرفق young_pharaoh1985***********
وجزاكم الله عني كل الخير ووفقكم
أخوكم في الله
محمد عبد الرحمن عبد المطلب أحمد
بكالوريوس هندسة الإنتاج والتصميم


----------



## MOHAMED SAAD ELTR (20 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
عندى مشروع ولكن اريد المشاركة انا مهندس كيمياء وهو مشروع تصنيع الشامبو والبلسم والصابون السائل والكريمات للبشرة والشعر وعندى بعض المعداتوالاستيكرزوالعبواتواهم شى وهو الخبرةز فمن يجد نفسة عندة القدرة على مشاركتى انا على اتم استعدادو رقمى هو 

xxxxxx
الاتصال عبر الملتقى لتعم الفائدة.....بدون وضع وسائل الاتصال رجاء
المشرفة

و اسمى محمد سعد الطراوى 
وشكرا


----------



## لجين السمرى (20 أكتوبر 2006)

mohamed Saad Eltr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندى مشروع ولكن اريد المشاركة انا مهندس كيمياء وهو مشروع تصنيع الشامبو والبلسم والصابون السائل والكريمات للبشرة والشعر وعندى بعض المعداتوالاستيكرزوالعبواتواهم شى وهو الخبرةز فمن يجد نفسة عندة القدرة على مشاركتى انا على اتم استعدادو رقمى هو
> 
> 
> ...




اخ محمد
انا مهندسة فلزات لكن ممكن اشارك فى التسويق


----------



## رامي1 (20 أكتوبر 2006)

لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له

يوجد عندي فكره كبيره ليست موجوده من قبل لكن اريد ناس جادين ويتفهمون الواقع( للعمل الجماعي)


----------



## اياد المهندس (20 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أخوكم مهندس كهرباء ومشاريع المحطات الكهربائية مليحة بس رأس المال هو المهم

المحطات الكهربائية فائدة لأنقاذ المجتمع من البطالة


----------



## ميسرة الراوي (20 أكتوبر 2006)

شي جميل وان شاء الله سنكون من المشاركين


----------



## لجين السمرى (20 أكتوبر 2006)

نرحب بالعمل الجماعى اخ رامى 
ياريت توضح الفكرة والتخصصات المطلوبة


----------



## waleed sabeeh (20 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء

موضوع مهم[
اعتقد ان المطلوب هو طرح افكار للمشاريع ويتم لاخذ بها من قبل الاخوة الاعزاء ليقوموا بدراسة الجدوى الاقتصاديه وكلن حسب بيئته الاقتصاديه


----------



## mhsokasha (20 أكتوبر 2006)

عندي بعض المشاريع ممكن أسمي بعضها ليكم :-

* المشاريع الغذائية:-

1- مشروع انتاج الخميرة الطازجة من المولاس .
2- مشروع انتاج المربات والعصائر .
3- مشروع انتاج وتجفيف وتعبئة التمر والفواكه والخضراوات (مشروع ممتاز)
4- مشروع انتاج عيش الغراب (المشروم) { منتشر بكثرة في جمهورية مصر العربية}

*المشاريع الزراعية :- 
1- مشروع انتاج السماد العضوي.

*المشاريع المعدنية :- 
1- مشروع انتاج بلاطات معدنية للتكسية الحائطية (مشروع مميز)
2- مشروع ورشة انتاج مسمار القلاووظ .
3- مشروع ورشة انتاج مسمار التنجيد من المخلفات المعدنية .
4- مشروع انتاج المعلبات المعدنية .
5- مشروع انتاج المستلزمات المعدنية الدقيقة .

إخواني كل هذه المشروعات وغيرها الكثير سوف اوافيكم به علما بأن هذه المشاريع هي مشاريع قام الصندوق الإجتماعي للتنمية بإعداد دراسة جدوى لبعضها سوف ارسل لكم بعضها ان شاء عما قريب 

انتظروني


----------



## ahmedomar (21 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اول احب اشكر الاخ /esam 19250 علي النقطه التي طرحها حيث ان المصانع الموجوده بالفعل تواجه مشاكل من كل الانواع ............... ولكن لدي فكره في صميم الصناعات الصغيره وهي الصناعات التكامليه اي ان المصنع الصغير يكون عباره عن حلقه واحده من سلسله انتاج المنتج مثلا مثل الريسيفر يقوم مصنع بتصنيع البورده واخر لتجميع المكونات واخر للبودي واخر لتجميع والاختبار وبذلك سنحتاج الي مساحه اقل اموال اقل بدلا من الكيان الكبير ذو المشاكل الكثيره كيانات صغيره يسهل التحكم فيها وبذلك هذة المصانع او الورش الصغيره ان تقف علي منتج واحد فقط ........ ارجو من الاخ esam توضيح خطوات انشاء مصنعك و الماكينات وما رآيكم في موضوع الهندسه العكسيه .......


----------



## فراس خليل (21 أكتوبر 2006)

خوش موضوع نريد المزيد من المواضيع


----------



## فراس خليل (21 أكتوبر 2006)

اني مهندس ميكانيك وممكن افيدكم 
شباب ممكن نتراسل مع الاعضاء


----------



## خالد الظفري (21 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و براكاته
انا صديقكم خالد من اليمن تخصص هندسة مدنية سنة 3 جامعة العلوم و التكنلوجيا
حيث يوجد لدي عدة مشاريع فعاله و ناجحة بإذن الله لكن في بلدي اليمن لا توجد الفرصة 
لكي تخرج هذه المشاريع الى ارض الواقع .
حيث كانت هناك فكره صيطرت على تفكيري مده طويلة و هي الاستفادة من الخشب المستخدم
في الشدات الخشبية المستخدمة لصناعة قوالب الخرسانة المسلحة بعد استخدامة .
حيث ان مجال عمل ابي هو المقاولات العامة ، فقد لاحظت ان كمية كبيرة من الخشب تتكسر
و نخسر حين ذلك اموال كثيرة لكي نشتري خشب جديد ، لذلك قررت ان استفيد من الخشب 
المتكسر . حيث اني استطعت بخبرتي المتواضعة في علم الكيمياء ان اعيد الخشب الى شكلة
السابق ، لكن المشكلة الذي واجهتني هي الحصول على خشب ضعيف بنسبة الى الخشب 
الاصلي لكن استطعت ان اتغلب على هذة المشكلة بدخول الى علم الكيمياء العضوية.
لكن ان اتمناء من الاخوة المهندسين ان يستمر البحث في هذا المجال لما له من الاهمية
الكبيرة وذلك لان الطرق الذي توصلت لها مكلفة جدا حيث يبلغ سعر لوح الخشب السويدي
الواحد بطول 3م عندنا في اليمن 3$ ، بينما بلغ تكلفة المتر الوحد الذي انا انتجته في المعمل
6$ ومن الجهة الصناعية تعتبر هذه مشكلة كبيرة لا يمكن تنفيذها .
لذلك اتمنى ان تساعدوني في هذا البحث لما له من اهمية كبيرة و دخل ممتاز 
و تتواصلو معي على العنوان التالي :-


xxxxxx
الاتصال عبر الملتقى لتعم الفائدة.....بدون وضع وسائل الاتصال رجاء
المشرفة


وشكرا


----------



## medhat abdo (21 أكتوبر 2006)

افكار بجد كويسه لكن المشكله الأساسيه فى أى مشروع هو التسويق ومعرفة من هو مستهلك هذا المنتج المصنع وكذلك سعره بالنسبه للمنتجات المستورده مثلا من الصين والتى يمثل رخص ثمنها مشكله اساسيه فى البيع وذلك يرجع الى رخص سعر الأيدى العاملة هناك


----------



## عمرو عرجون (22 أكتوبر 2006)

في تصوري أن هناك مشروع مهم وهو تصنيع شنط مصنوعة من مواد لا تضر البيئة وتصديرها لأوروبا وأمريكا


----------



## sandi (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكر*

السلام عليكم 
انا ساندي حبيت اتشكرك على الموضوع كتير


----------



## esam19260 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*R&d*

شكرا للاخ الفاضل احمد على رسالته وكنت اتمنى من الجميع الاهتمام بها لانها مفتاح نجاح الصناعة فى اى بلد وهى انشاء مراكز(مكاتب خاصة ) بحث وتطوير ومايلزم من علوم الهندسة العكسية حتى تتم عملية التصنيع بمعايير عالمية من حيث الجودة فى التصميم والخامات ارجوا من الجميع الاهتمام بهذه المراكز فهى مهمة جداااااااااااااااااااااا 
*(R&D)*


----------



## احمد المقدم (23 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكركم علي اقترحاتكم بس مشروع الصناعه محتاج دراسه جدوي كبيره وانا اقترح علي الاخوه من ان مجموعه تشترك في راس المال ويبداو في التنفيذ وان شاء الله هينجح وشكرا لملتقي المهندسين


----------



## فتوح (23 أكتوبر 2006)

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

موضوع رائع أشكر كل من شارك فيه وساهم بفكرة ورد وجزاكم الله خيراً وعيد مبارك على الجميع


----------



## نبيل البياتى (23 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا المهندس نبيل البياتى من العراق
اهنئكم بالعيد السعيد متمنيأ للجميع الصحه و الخير والعافيه انشأ الله يارب
الفكره المطروحة جيده جدا وانا معكم انشاء الله بس خلى نبدا باى موضوع وهى الافكار تبدأ تتجمع حول الموضوع --------------- وشكرا


----------



## مكحول (24 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس مدني من العراق, انني افكر في انشاء معمل صغير لقطع الحجر بحيث تكون عوضا عن الكتل الكونكريتية وذلك لارتفاع كلفة الخيرة في البناء, بحيث يكون هذا المعمل ذو كلفة قليلة او يكون مستعمل وبحالة جيدة, وشكرا


----------



## عمرو عرجون (24 أكتوبر 2006)

يوجد في مصر مشروع بدأ جديدا يصبح له سوق واعد وهو تصنيع الكرتون وهو يمتاز أنه لا يحتاج إلى رأس مال كبير كما إن معداته سهلة التصنيع ويتم تصنيعها في مدينة الزقازيق ولا يحتاج إلى مساحة كبيرة في تخزين المخزون كما أن تسويقه مطلوب إذ لا يستغني كثير من المنتجات عن التغليف والتعبئة بالكرتون


----------



## waleed sabeeh (24 أكتوبر 2006)

انا اشاطر الاخ esam19260 لانشاء مراكز للهندسه العكسيه فهي مهمه للتصاميم واعداد المسالك التكنلوجيه وطرق التصنيع


----------



## ahmedomar (24 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا الي الا خ esam بالنسبه الي مراكز البحث ده شيء ضروري جدا ولكن ده محصور علي الهيئات الحكوميه وبالفعل موجود ويعمل كما تعمل كل الحكومه بشكل روتيني انا اعرف قطاع البحوث والتطوير باحدي المصانع الحكوميه التي تمتلك مجموعه هائله من المعدات والمهندسيين يظل البحث في الموضوع لاكثر من سنتين حتي يكون السوق كله اتشبع وتقدم عما كانو يفكرون فيه 
ولكن نحن هنا نتحدث عن اصحاب رؤؤس مال ضئيله ومش من المعقول انه يصرفه علي الابحاث لانه مش هيكفي .......... كنت ذكرت عن خبرتك في مجال التجميع الاجهزه الالكترونيه ارجو الاستفاده من خبراتكم .... هل لديك شغل دوائر الكترونيه(PCB -- SMT -- AUTO INSERTION ) وشكرا جزيلا علي التواصل .........

ثانيا : الي الاخ *عمرو * ارجو عرض المشروع بالتفصيل ولك الشكر


----------



## صلاح00 (24 أكتوبر 2006)

رساله اولا الى صديقى العزيز محمد الكردى***
والله لك وحشه ولكلاعضاء المنتدى ***انا اخوكم صلاح من شبرا ***
المهم عندى لكم فكره ممتازه بعد العيد *** انشاء الله***
***انتضرونى***:55:


----------



## hozen (25 أكتوبر 2006)

*سماح*

السلام.عليكم.
الى.الجميع.وخاصه.الجادين
انظرو.9.صفحات.كلام.اين.العمل.هو.ده.سبب.القهقره.فى.نظري
لو.كنتم.من.مصر.و.جادين.حددو.ميعاد.ونتقابل.للعمل.الفعلى

و/م/محمد.عامر.صاحب.تجربه.سابقه

التعامل.مع.الجهات.الحكوميه.من.رقابه.صناعيه.و.تصاريح.لاتوطاق
و.سلام:1:


----------



## mhsokasha (25 أكتوبر 2006)

أخي عمرو عرجون أرجو ان توضح أكتر موضوع صناعة الكرتون اللي اتكلمت عنه وتديني بعض الأسعار للماكينات مثلا او كام ماكينة مطلوبة ورأس مال إبتدائي كام تقريبا 
أرجو الرد لأني مهتم بالموضوع

أخوك 
_م.محمد حسن_ من القاهرة


----------



## mhsokasha (25 أكتوبر 2006)

في عندي مشروع جميل وشغله حلو هو صناعة أعمال صاج مثال ذلك 
1- صناديق العدادات
2- كشافات اللمبة الفلورسنت
3- الكشافات التي توضع في الأسقف المعلقة

وهذا المشروع ليس فقط له هذه الانتاجات وانما يمكن انتاج اعمال اخرى كثيرة مثل الدواليب الصاج
أو المكاتب الصاج.
هذا المشروع واقع موجود امامي وأرى انتاجه كل يوم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (25 أكتوبر 2006)

صلاح00 قال:


> رساله اولا الى صديقى العزيز محمد الكردى***
> والله لك وحشه ولكلاعضاء المنتدى ***انا اخوكم صلاح من شبرا ***
> المهم عندى لكم فكره ممتازه بعد العيد *** انشاء الله***
> ***انتضرونى***:55:




تسلم أخ صلاح وبانتظارك بكل تأكيد


----------



## lamia (26 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
من فضلكم ارجومساعدتي من الألف للياء فيعمل مشروع الأكياس الورقية بدل البلاستيكية حيث ان البلاستيكية من اعداء البيئة لأنها تضر بالإنسان.وأين تتوفر المواد الخام.والمصنع..رأس المال ليس كبير..


----------



## عبدالله الفاضل (26 أكتوبر 2006)

عيد سعيد الصبر من اهم عؤامل النجاح التخطيط السليم المراجعه الاداره


----------



## mur_sh (26 أكتوبر 2006)

عزيزي كاتب هذا الموضوع والله كم فرحت لطرحك هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وفيه الفائده للجميع وروعة هذا الموضوع تكمن بكثر المشاركه فيه ... فجزاك الله خيراً

اما بالنسبة لمشاركتي فانا اعتقد ان لدي مشروع لا يحتاج الى رأس مال . بسيط وسهل ولا يوجد فيه اي تعقيدات ولا يحتاج الى الذهاب الى البنوك الربوية ولا الدين من اي شخص اخر. علماً بانني عملت بهذا الحل وكانت الامور على ما يرام فاسمحوا لي بتقديم اقتراحي كما حصل معي.

في البداية تأسيس جمعية (كما تسمى عندنا) مكونه من خمس او ست اشخاص او كما يرغب مؤسسة الجمعية . يقوم اعضاء الجمعية بدفع مبلغ بسيط شهرياً لا يكون تـأثير هذا المبلغ كبيراً ولو فرضنا ان القسط الشهري (25) دينار . ولو فرضنا ان عدد اعضاء الجميعة خمس اشخاص يعنـــي ان 25×5=125 دينار شهرياً. في الشهر الاول يمكن شراء جهاز تلفون وبيعه بالتقسيط والربح ويكون القسط الشهري لهذا الجهاز مثلاً 25 دينار اصبح القسط الشهري لهذه الجمعية 150 وهكذا ... وما ان تقضي هذه الجمعية سنه من عمرها إلا وصار في صندوقها مبلغ لا يستهان فيه. ولا يقتصر عمل الجمعية على الشراء بالكاش والبيع بالتقسيط ممكن ان تعمل في اي شيء مثل اقتناص الفرص، الاكتتاب بالاسهم، التجاره بشراء وبيع السيارات وغيرها الكثير من المشاريع البسيطه ... مع العلم بان اعضاء الجمعية يبقوا يدفعوا القسط البسيط الى ان يصلوا الى رأس المال الذين يستطيعوا عمل مشاريع كبيره . 

انا اعتقد ان البعض سيقوم بالاستخفاف بمشاركتي او بهذا الموضوع ولكن صدقوني انني عملت هذه الجمعية والان لدينا في هذه الجمعية ما يكفي لإستيراد السيارات من المانيا. 

مره اخرى الشكر كل الشكر لطارح هذا الموضوع الرائع وارجو من الله الاستفاده للجميع . شكراً


----------



## ahmedomar (26 أكتوبر 2006)

الي الاخ mhsokasha 
ارجو التفصيل من حيث التكلفه والمعدات المطلوبه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.ابويحيى (26 أكتوبر 2006)

mur_sh قال:


> عزيزي كاتب هذا الموضوع والله كم فرحت لطرحك هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وفيه الفائده للجميع وروعة هذا الموضوع تكمن بكثر المشاركه فيه ... فجزاك الله خيراً
> 
> اما بالنسبة لمشاركتي فانا اعتقد ان لدي مشروع لا يحتاج الى رأس مال . بسيط وسهل ولا يوجد فيه اي تعقيدات ولا يحتاج الى الذهاب الى البنوك الربوية ولا الدين من اي شخص اخر. علماً بانني عملت بهذا الحل وكانت الامور على ما يرام فاسمحوا لي بتقديم اقتراحي كما حصل معي.
> 
> ...




_فكرة رائعة بارك الله لك في عملك وعمرك ومالك_​


----------



## beshoyfarouk (26 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع الحلو ده


----------



## mano480 (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*موضوع شيق جدا*



mhsokasha قال:


> عندي بعض المشاريع ممكن أسمي بعضها ليكم :-
> 
> * المشاريع الغذائية:-
> 
> ...



اخى موضوعك شيق جدا وكل المشاريع التى طرحتها هى مشاريع مربحة ومفيدة فقط نرجو من الاخوة الجدية اما بخصوص المشروع رقم ثلاثة فانا الان اعمل بصورة جادة فى عمل الدراسات اللازمة لتنفيذه وخصوصا الخضروات والفاكهة وتعبئيها وكذلك التمور وارجو منك اذا كان لديك دراسات جدوى جاهزة ان تمدنى بها وكذلك كل مقترحاتك بهذا الموضوع واكون لك شاكرا


----------



## Salim Assaqaf (28 أكتوبر 2006)

أخوتي الحماس موجود واعتقد ان المهم في الموضوع الدراسه الاقتصادية ارجو ان تدلونا عن اي مرجع عملي مبسط عن كيفية عمل الدراسة الاقتصادية


----------



## فراس خليل (28 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على هل الموضوع الحلو بس لازم يكون اكو تخطيط


----------



## فراس خليل (28 أكتوبر 2006)

شباب ممكن نتعرف على خبراتكم بالاجهزة التبريد
وسلامي لمحمد الكردي


----------



## ابن البلد (28 أكتوبر 2006)

أنا أقتبس من مشاركة المشرف محمد الكردي
ورشة المشاريع الصغيرة:

دراسة الجدوى**** الخطط **** السوق **** التسويق **** إدارة المال 

هذه لوحدها تحتاج لكثير من الوقت حتى نلم بها ونجمع المعلومات عن كل بند من البنود الخمسة المذكورة أعلاه
لماذا نحصر الموضوع في أسبوع ؟ 
ما دمنا نتفاعل مع الموضوع فهو محتاج لأكثر من المدة الزمية المحددة هنا " أسبوع"
اذا تروينا أكثر ممكن للموضوع أن يكون مرجع ..أو مصدر معلومات مفيد على أقل تقدير
لو تكلمنا عن ادارة المال نحتاج مثلا لمن يفهم في الحسابات ...ليعطينا رؤوس أقلام


----------



## mano480 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخوة الكرام 
كل عام وانتم بخير

كل عام وانتم بخير

كا الامنيات بالتوفيق

مع اصدق الامنيات


----------



## mano480 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

انشاء الله كان العيد ايام جميلة


----------



## محمد جار (29 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكورين وتحياتي لكم جميعا


----------



## صناعي1 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

تحية طيبة
اولا اشكر جميع من يدلون بارائهم في هذا الموضوع و جميع هذه المشاركات ذات فائدة
و لكن يا حبذا لو تم البدء ببعض هذه المشاريع و ان يطلعنا اصحابها على تفاصيل و مراحل المشروع و المشاكل التي تواجهه

كما اتمنى على من يمتلكون او يديرون مشاريع صغيرة ان يشركونا في المشاكل و التفاصيل التي يعيشونها حتى تتوفر لنا فرصة الاحتكاك بالواقع و لو عن بعد.

و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.أبو عبدو (29 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم بارك الله بجهودكم وافكاركم والى الامام لقد دخلت متاخرا بعد العيد وانتها موعد المشاركة في موضوع أنشاء شركة صغيرة ونرجوا طرح مواضيع جديدة والسلام عليكم


----------



## sandi (30 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكركم على جهودكم الخيرة


----------



## eng_lizo (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخواني واخواتي في الله ان كان في مقدور احدكم ان يعرض فكرة كاملة لعمل مشروع هندسي اقصد شركة او مصنع كبر ام صغر فليتفضل مشكورا
وجزاكم الله خيرا

اللهم وفقنا لما تحبه وترضاه

اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (30 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

م.أبو عبدو اهلا اخي ويوم الجمعة المقبل سنطرح الموضوع التالي وهو كيف نقلل التكاليف

والمدة اسبوع فقط (الموضوع الاول استثنائيا اطلنا مدته علما بان الموضوع سيبقى مفتوحا للمشاركة اخ شبلي موعد )

____________________

eng_lizo
اهلا بك اخي قصدنا في موضوع الاسبوع الاول ان نعرف الخطوات الرئيسية الخاصة بانشاء شركة صناعية صغيرة وبالنسبة لافكار المشاريع لاحقا سنخصص موضوعا منفردا للتنظيم وسهولة الوصول الى المعلومة
واوجه كلامي ايضا الى الاخ صناعي1

شكرا لكل من شارك معنا


----------



## mano480 (31 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اخوتى الكرام لا استطيع التصفح غير الورقتين الاوائل ما المشكلة


----------



## mano480 (31 أكتوبر 2006)

لماذا لا استطيع استقبال الرد


----------



## صناعة المعمار (31 أكتوبر 2006)

mano480 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخوتى الكرام لا استطيع التصفح غير الورقتين الاوائل ما المشكلة



اخي الفاضل تم فصل المشاركات الخارجة عن صلب الموضوع ووضعها على الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33934

حتى نعطي الموضوع حقه وتكون المعلومة واضحة والوصول اليها سهل


----------



## mano480 (31 أكتوبر 2006)

لم اتلقى رد على كل المشاركات

انا فى الانتظار

لو سمحتو ياخوة

كل عام وانتم بالف خير

وانشاء الله العام القادم الكل يمتلك شركة

وفقنا الله وايكم جميعا الى ما فيه الخير

كل المواضيع المطروحة شيقة ولكن تحتاج الى التركيز

مع تمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## abugaydah (31 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم بالاعتماد على الله والتوكل عليه والبدايه الحاده ان شاء الله المشروع الصغير يصبح كبير والله المستعان


----------



## صج مهندسة (31 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
اشكركم جميعا على المعلومات السابقة.
وأريد ان أطلب طلب, عندي مشروع لمادة ادارة المشاريع.
وانا محتاجة لمساعدتكم في اختيار فكرة مشروع.
المطلوب مني عمل مشروع كامل ابتدا من عمل دراسة جدوى الى تدخيل خطوات المشروغ على MS project.
وأكون شاكرة جدا في حالة المساعدة وحتى في حالة عدم المساعدة.


----------



## خبير.ص (1 نوفمبر 2006)

أقترح عليك دراسة المشروع , تسيير الصيانة بمساعدة الكمبيوتر
computerized maintenance management systems
و هو موضوع ذو خطوات واظحة 
بالنسبة لمدة تنفيذ المشروع فهي تغير حسب حجم المؤسسة
عموما يحتوي البرنامج على قسم تسيير الصيانة ,
قسم تسيير
المشتريات 
قسم تسيير المخزون


----------



## محمد فوزى (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*الدارس مجتهد*



صج مهندسة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
> اشكركم جميعا على المعلومات السابقة.
> وأريد ان أطلب طلب, عندي مشروع لمادة ادارة المشاريع.
> وانا محتاجة لمساعدتكم في اختيار فكرة مشروع.
> ...



الافكار كثيرة ولكن يجب ان تكون نابعة من احتياجات السوق المحيط حتى لا تكون حبرا على ورق
ويمكن ان تكون هذه الاحتياجات فى نطاق المأكل او المشرب او الملبس او المسكن او الدواء او الوقاية ثم عليك الاطلاع اكثر فى كيفية تنفيذ المشروع بحيث يكون هناك رصيد من البيانات معك عند المناقشة او الاستفسار . وشكرا


----------



## eng_ahmed43 (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*عذرا إخواني*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الإخوة الأفاضل 
تحية طيبة ,,,,,
الكلام جميل جدا , لكن المهم وما يريده كل منا هو ما يسمونه أهل هذا المجال (know how)
مقصدي أن كلام معظم إخواني في إطار واحد هو النظري نريد أن نخرج من هذا الإطار إلي العملي 
لأنه ومن المعلوم لمن حاول القيام بإنشاء شركة صناعية أو حتي تجارية أن موضوع (know how)
هو المكلف فنريد أن ننهض بمشاريع إخواننا النظرية إلي الواقع العملي 
وفقنا الله وإياكم للبر والإحسان 
أخوكم م-أحمد علي 
:14:


----------



## Shua'a M. Aziz (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*آني أحتاج كتاب تعليمي عن كيفية عمل جدوى لمشروع ما*

السلام عليكم
آني أحتاج كتاب تعليمي عن كيفية عمل جدوى لمشروع ما
إذا ممكن يكون مكبوس بال WinRar . وشكراً


----------



## Bousraty (2 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكور جدا لطرح هذا الموضوع لانه كان يشغلى كثيرا وينتابنى بعض التردد وكنت ارى ان اى مشروع هو استثمار لاموال والاستثمار يحتاج الى ثقافه شامله وبدن ثقافة الأستثمار يكون الدخول الى المجهول لذلك يتطلب الأمر كثيرا من البحث والاجتهاد لكى نأخذ بالاسباب ونتوكل على الله.


----------



## المهندس منير (3 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا ولكم التقدير


----------



## bsharg (3 نوفمبر 2006)

قد يكون هذا الموضوع من اهم المواضيع التي تهم الصناعيين 
لنطرح موضوعا ونعززه بالنقاش و التفصيل والتدقيق
لنتوكل على المولى و نبدا


----------



## محمد عبد الفتاح ب (4 نوفمبر 2006)

:77: السؤال يطرح هكذا
كيفية الوصول لأقل التكاليف بأفضل المواصفات الفنية
و هذه هى المعادلة الصعبة,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, سنتواصل:12:


----------



## tarekmyy1 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

إخواني الأعزاء
إنه موضوع شيق جدا ولذلك ارجوا من الساده الاعضاء الاتفاق على موضوع معين او مشروع بعينه لكي نتمكن من وضع الدراسه الاوليه له ثم وضع الموازنه التقديريه لبدء المشروع ثم امكانيه تقليل المصروف مما لايؤثر سلباعلى جوده المنتج او حركه التشغيل


----------



## mano480 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

لا استطيع قراءةاكثر من ثلاثة صفحات فقط هل من بقية


----------



## جار الجار (4 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا للمشرفة صناعة المعمار على هذه الدراسة عن تقليل التكاليف


----------



## صناعة المعمار (4 نوفمبر 2006)

جار الجار قال:


> شكرا للمشرفة صناعة المعمار على هذه الدراسة عن تقليل التكاليف



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وانا اشكرك جداااااا على ماقدمته يا جار الجار

محمد عبد الفتاح ب اخي طبعا الجودة والتكلفة متلازمان واشكرك على اقتراحك وسيتم التعديل اذا وافق المشرفان الفاضلان وفي حال رجعت خاصية تعديل العناوين


----------



## خبير.ص (4 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورة يا أختي الفاضلة


----------



## محمد الصلوي (4 نوفمبر 2006)

سنفكر في الامور ونعطي المختصر المفيد 
ومشكور اخي على الموضوع والمقترح


----------



## electrichuman (4 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
موضوع رائع جداً واتمنى الردود المحفزة مثل ردي ورد الغير يكون في جزء والمعلومات والبيانات المفيدة في البداية اتمنى ذلك للافادة


والله الموفق


----------



## Abdel Wahab Mohamm (5 نوفمبر 2006)

نقلل التكاليف من منطلق المثل العامى القرش الابيض ينفع فى اليوم الاسود
وشكرا


----------



## akram2006 (5 نوفمبر 2006)

جازاكم الله خيرا لكن لكل شي لة اثار جانبية


----------



## marowan (5 نوفمبر 2006)

يا شباب أريد ان تساعدوني في كتابة سيرتي الذتية بالعربي والأنكليزي


----------



## علياً (5 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الله يعاونكم جميعا
والي الامام


----------



## فتوح (6 نوفمبر 2006)

marowan قال:


> يا شباب أريد ان تساعدوني في كتابة سيرتي الذتية بالعربي والأنكليزي



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إليك هذا الرابط فيه طلبك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19273


----------



## engrashed (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
يا أخت صناعه علي هذا الإطراء الجيد وهذا التنظيم الذي نتمني أن يسود معظم حيا نتنا
وشكرا مره أخري


----------



## nabuhajar (6 نوفمبر 2006)

جزيل الشكر للأخ المهندس وائل مطر


----------



## mano480 (8 نوفمبر 2006)

mhsokasha قال:


> عندي بعض المشاريع ممكن أسمي بعضها ليكم :-
> 
> * المشاريع الغذائية:-
> 
> ...



نحن فى انتظارك اخى ارجو الاسراع


----------



## ناصر13 (11 نوفمبر 2006)

شكر علي هذه المعلومات القيمه ونرجوا منكم المزيد في جميع المجالات


----------



## adawy1985 (11 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## stahoon1 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hanloo (12 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الكراديسى (12 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع طلب لو فى اى حد عنده تعليم x steel &prosteel &strucad
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## massarawy (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*موضوع مهم جدااااااااااً*

:31: :31: :33: *موضوع تعليم الإدارة الصحيحة هو موضوع مهم جداً بالفعل
وأنا إن شاء الله فى الأيام القادمة امدكم بملفات بها كتب عن الإدارة لها أهميتها وأيضاً تغير النفس*


----------



## م.زيدان (12 نوفمبر 2006)

فتح الله عليكم


----------



## lotfymohammed (12 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع الهايل


----------



## خبير.ص (12 نوفمبر 2006)

متميزة انتي ياصانعة المعمار


----------



## william kamel (12 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى -------يعطيك العافية ----- william kamel


----------



## أنوريمن (13 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع جدير بالدراسة فعلاً !!
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## nourdeen (13 نوفمبر 2006)

انا اتفق مع السيد مكتشف تماما
شكرا على الموضوع القيم


----------



## aljawad (13 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع جميل ورائع لمنتدى اكثر من رائع
ويعطيكم العافية جميعا....


----------



## ملك الهندسة (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورة يا اخت صناعة المعمار على هذا الموضوع المفيد جداجدا


----------



## uday12 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك يا اختي صناعة المعمار على هذا الموضوع 
وجزاك عنا الف خير 

اخوك


----------



## م المصري (14 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا جدا جدا


----------



## hassane74 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورين علي هذا الجهد


----------



## Gaik (14 نوفمبر 2006)

جهد طيب بارك الله فيك


----------



## sandi (14 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## شهاب السماء (14 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورين لكن ارجوا زيادة التفاصيل حول انواع المسؤولية وبشكل خاص الاستشاري


----------



## م-اريج (14 نوفمبر 2006)

ولله كلامكم صحيح لو بس تشوفا وضع المهندس الفلسطيني المزري وصفات الادارة عندنا لتقولوا الله يعينكم


----------



## samehnour (15 نوفمبر 2006)

كتبت عدد من المقالات في مدونتي عن المشاريع الجديدة وإعداد دراسة الجدوى والتخطيط الاستراتيجي ويمكنك الاطلاع عليها من خلال الرابط التالي

http://samehar.wordpress.com/index1/

شكرا


----------



## مطور مصرى (15 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز
شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الشيق الذى استفدت منه كثيرا والى المزيد وشكرا


----------



## برامج الحاسوب (15 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع كثير حلو فعال ....وانا اشكر كل من شارك بيه لان بالفعل المدير الناجح بحاجة الى معرفة تفاصيل كل شئ بدقة ...لكي يتسنى له ادارة المؤسسة او شركة


----------



## عبدالجواد العسال (15 نوفمبر 2006)

many thanks for these useful information and i hope i send important thing make us happy soon
abdo alassal


----------



## awad ali (15 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حقيقة شي ممتاز وانا شاكر ومقدر لكم هذ الموضوع الغير طبيعي


----------



## حسين الحمداني (16 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## لؤلؤة البحر (16 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على الاجابة السريعة .........
دمتم لنا خير عون.........



مع تحيات.....
لؤلؤة البحر


----------



## bilya (18 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا للمشرفه صناعه المعمار وشكرا ل نور علي على الاضافه اتمنى المزيد


----------



## bilya (18 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجوكوا انا في مشكله كبيره اوي بما انكم اصحاب المنتدى بالنسبه لي لو سمحتوا لو عندكوا الحل قولولي انا طالبه في خدمه اجتماعيه الفرقه الرابعه دمنهور وانهارده18_11_2006 قالوا ان المعهد ماخدش معادله البكالوريوس بعد اربع سنين من عمري وكلهم بيقولولي اتجوز واقعد في البيت وخلاص بس انا عايزه احضر دراسات عليا ومش هينفع عشان المعادله ولا حتى الشغل ينفع من غيرها اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟ انا عارفه ان الموضوع ده مش موضوعنا خالص بس ارجوكوا انا محتاجه مساعده
ارجو الرد


----------



## م. خطاب (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*التوثيق اولا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
موضوع جميل جدا واتمنى من جميع الاخوة الذين عندهم مادة علمية في هذا الموضوع ان يفيدونا ولهم الاجر ان شاء الله . اعتقد اننا كشعب عربي بشكل عام بحاجة الى التوثيق في جميع اعمالنا ومعاملاتنا وقد امرنا القران كمسلمين بذلك ولكننا للاسف اقل الناس توثيقا وكتابة في جميع اعمالنا الا من رحم ربي . اتمنى من الاخوة المشرفين طرح هذا الموضوع في المرات القادمة .


----------



## علي داود (20 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم اخوكم المهندس علي داود


----------



## ajmah (20 نوفمبر 2006)

لينجح الرب مساعيكم والى امام


----------



## اكرم جبار (20 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لجميع اعضاء المنتدى على هذه الماضيع الجيده المفيده


----------



## زياد الحراري (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*زياد الحرارى*

اخوانى فى المنتدى السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم على هذه المواضيع القيمة


----------



## جمال علي حزام (20 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم على المعلومات القيمة وجعلها اللة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## z062 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

الشكر الجزيل على هذة المعلومات القيمة بارك اللة فى جهودكم


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (20 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ المشرف فتوح على هدا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## Eng.Haythem (20 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجعلها اللة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## الكفراوى (20 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## خالد رشدى (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*بارك الله فيكم *


----------



## المتواصل (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكر ومباركة.. !! وماذا عن الأضافة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
الأخ الكريم / فتوح.. وباقي الأخوة أعضاء هذا الملتقي الرائع
الموضوع شيق ومهم .. ولكني لم أجد سوي الشكر والمباركة علي تناول هذا الموضوع وماذا عن الإضافة المثمرة والمفيذة للموضوع!! 
أين الأخصائيين وأصحاب الخبرة لكي يفيدونا أكثر !! 
وياليت لو يتكرم بعض الأخوة ويبينوا لنا ماهية المفاتيح الرئيسية للموضوع التي كان قد بدء بها الأخ العزيز / فتوح مشكورا.. لكي تعم الفائدة علي الجميع ..خاصة منهم الذين ليس لديهم الخبرة الكافيه في هذا المجال ويرغبون في تكوين أفضل إستفادة منه وأنا منهم بالطبع .
ولكم مني جميعاً الشكر والثناء علي كل ماتبدولونه من أجل أن تعم الفائدة علي الجميع.. جعله الله في ميزان حساناتكم.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
أخوكم الذي يحبكم في الله : المتواصل ​


----------



## محمود الأسعد (20 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فى الأخوة الذين افادونا بهذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## أمين إبراهيم (20 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خير هل ممكن في المستقبل القريب تقدمون لنا موضوع علم الإتصالات بشكل بحت


----------



## فيصل الجوابره (20 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الموضوع ممتاز و مهم جدا بارك الله بكم، حبذا لو يتم التوسع والإستمرار.


----------



## khibabi mustapha (20 نوفمبر 2006)

...wafo9akom lah ,merci bien de ces informations pertinentes


----------



## 417walid (20 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه المواضيع المميزه والمفيدة 
ونتمنى منكم المزيد حول هذا الموضوع انشاء الله


----------



## حسن هادي (20 نوفمبر 2006)

نتمنى منكم المزيد حول هذا الموضوع انشاء الله


----------



## الفضيل ابن عياض (20 نوفمبر 2006)

الشكر الجزيل على جهودكم المبذوله في هذا الموضوع ...


----------



## ماجدالعلي (20 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع جميل وشيق وبارك الله في كل الجهود الخيره للزملاء الذين يحاولون ايصال المعلومات للاخرين


----------



## raad (20 نوفمبر 2006)

شكر لكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد العدوى (20 نوفمبر 2006)

جهد مشكور وفى انتظار المذيد
محمد العدوى


----------



## دعيج (20 نوفمبر 2006)

جزااااااااااااااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس محمد علي (20 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورييين جدا


----------



## bebo13 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

كل الشكر اخي الكريم على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## كاظم الياسري (21 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## اكرم خريسات (21 نوفمبر 2006)

نريد معلومات فنية اكثر ومشكورين


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن (21 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا
انا استفدت كتير من هذا الموضوع


----------



## صناعة المعمار (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*سنتواصل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الف شكر لكم وانتظروا هنالك الكثير 

ومن عنده اي اضافة مميزة فلا يبخل علينا​


----------



## ماريانا (21 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم ايها لالخوان على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ظافر مجيد الكبيسي (21 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا اخي على هذا الموضوع القيم والمفيد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abdo1 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييين علي المجهود الرائع :1:


----------



## روبيكو (21 نوفمبر 2006)

نشكركم على المعلومات الاحصائية القيمة
روبيكو


----------



## ajami (21 نوفمبر 2006)

يطيكو العافية


----------



## احمد منصف (22 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.....المواضيع التي تطرح حقيقة قيمة . اثابكم الله على هذه الجهود


----------



## amiralmohet (22 نوفمبر 2006)

محمد فوزى قال:


> التحليل الاحصائى المبسط
> هو احد الادوات الهامة جدا فى اتخاذ القرارات سواء كانت قرارات ادارية او ماليه او فنية وذلك لتطوير وتحسين مستوى العملية الادارية او المالية او الفنية ويجب على ادارة كل مؤسسة وضع الاساليب المناسبة لها بحيث تمتاز بسرعة جمع البيانات وسهولة فهمها وامكانية تنفيذ متطلباتها وحل المشاكل يكون على اساس النظرية القائلة بأن حل 20% من المشاكل ( اى اكثر تكرارا ) يوفر 80% من الوقت والجهد وحل المشاكل ايضا بتحليل اسباب الخطأ الذى عواملهman -machine- method- material
> والاساليب الاحصائيه على سبيل المثال الجداول - الخرائط - المؤشرات ......)
> وهذا مثال على مؤشر الجودة quality index
> ...


وهذا والله الموفق


----------



## سامح الامير بكرى (22 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته جزاكم الله كل خير على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## ELGAMAL (22 نوفمبر 2006)

والله زى العسل 
متشكرين جدا""


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (22 نوفمبر 2006)

لاي مهتم بالموضوع يراسلني علي ال***** الاتي 

xxxxxxxxxx
يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني في المشاركات
المشرفة


----------



## علي داود (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم يا شباب على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء
اخوكم المهندس علي داود


----------



## محمد الشجيري (23 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع الجيد


----------



## ناصر13 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

كيف اتقن الغه الانجلزيه من برمامج المنتدي


----------



## محمد العدوى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

الف شكر وتحية


----------



## لؤلؤة البحر (23 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اخى الفاضل على المعلومات القيمة عن الموضوع مع تمنياتى لك بالاستمرارية
مع تحيات لؤلؤة البحر


----------



## أفريد سامي (24 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع مفيد جدا..............تحياتي


----------



## م . محمود (24 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mu7ammad (24 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## جواد كرم (25 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع ناجح
وفقكم الله


----------



## liberty (25 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اكرم جبار (27 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه الدراسه المفيده


----------



## عمرو سيد المصري (27 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمود الأسعد (27 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## sam_fx (27 نوفمبر 2006)

انا براي النظام خو أهم المقومات وللاسف كثيرا ما نفتقد للنظام نحن العرب معلش بس حقيقة ادعو الله ان يهدينا لنكون منظمين وشكرا


----------



## علي البرزنجي (27 نوفمبر 2006)

هذا الموضمع مهم جدا ويحتاج الى دراسة وحوار مكثف للوصول الى وصف وحل لمشكلة و مفهوم الأدارة .................
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أحمد عبد البصير (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الجيد


----------



## ABDO1983 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزا الله عنا افضل الثواب


----------



## ELGAMAL (28 نوفمبر 2006)

أشكركم على هذا التحليلات


----------



## khaled.rahama (28 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو ميسون (29 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا اخ محمود على المعلومات المفيده ..


----------



## نجرو555 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

اخوه الافاضل لكم التحية جميعا علي هذه الارشادات النيره واسال اللة ان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## هشام حسين (30 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## لؤلؤة البحر (1 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى الفاضل "محمود عز الدين "
شكرا لك على الموضوع القيم الذى تم اساله لى عن ادارة الجودة الشاملة
متمنية ان يدوم جهدك على هذا النحو بأستمرار...................مع التقدير..


----------



## william kamel (1 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك اللة فيك====== william kamel


----------



## حسام الدليمي (2 ديسمبر 2006)

كيف نعمل صيانة والمحتل في شركاتنا يصول ويجول؟؟؟


----------



## dawy66 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا للزميل الذى قدم هذه المساهمه القيمه والتى لا غنى عنها للحفاظ على المنشآت الصناعيه


----------



## سيدل (3 ديسمبر 2006)

لا يسعني إلا انني انحني تقديرا واحتراما لهذة النصائح الغالية وإلي مزيد من التوفيق والرفعة لهذا المنتدي والقائمين علية


----------



## مصطفى ت (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الروح كالريح إن مرت على طيب طابت و تخبث إن مرت على الخبث
الحمد لله على صحبة المواقع الصالحة و شكرا لكل المشرفين و المشرفات


----------



## كريم غانم (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*الصيانة*

موضوع جميل جدا لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير:12:


----------



## ضرار العاني (3 ديسمبر 2006)

جهد طيب و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## hossin (3 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا علي هذه المواضيع الجيده


----------



## hadycompusoft (3 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكورين اخوانى المهندسين على هذا الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## يوسف مسامح (3 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة التى هى شريان النجاح لكل المشاريع على سطح المعمورة والله يفقكم لمزيد من المعلومات.


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (3 ديسمبر 2006)

كل الشكر والاحترام للمشرفة الفاضلة صناعة المعمار علي هدا الموضوع الشيق والمفيد والدي يهم جميع الوحدات الصناعية


----------



## احمد شبل (3 ديسمبر 2006)

نشكركم على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## المهندس ابوعبدالله (3 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يجزاك خير على هذا الطرح الرائع و المميز .


----------



## barznjy (3 ديسمبر 2006)

shookran jazelan


----------



## محمود الأسعد (3 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله اخوانى المهندسين على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## احمد عماد (3 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع شيق اخي العزيز يعطيك العافيه تحياتي


----------



## احمد عماد (3 ديسمبر 2006)

مافيش احد يعطيني موضوع عن العمارة العربيه المعاصره تحياتي


----------



## Hamdallah (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله و الصلاة والسلام على حبيب الله .
انني اشكر الجميع على الموضوع الممتاز الصيانة واخص بالشكر الاخ فيصل الذي طرح الموضوع وكذلك المهندس عارف السمان على الجهد الطيب والموضوع شبه التفصيلي بأعمال الصيانة ولو انني اطمع بالمزيد من المعلومات من كافة الزملاء 
واقبلوا الاحترام 
المهندس حمدالله العبادي Hamdallah


----------



## علي داود (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله في كل من قدم هذه المواضيع


----------



## Salim Assaqaf (3 ديسمبر 2006)

عظيمة جداطريقة طرح الموضوع وشكر جزيل للاخت الكريمة المشرفة


----------



## demonarundo (3 ديسمبر 2006)

الله ينور


----------



## الفاتح ابراهيم الج (3 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء 
هكذا تتم المعرفة


----------



## اكرم جبار (3 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## هيثم جاسم التميمي (3 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## حسن هادي (3 ديسمبر 2006)

معلومات وافية وقيمة وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## حسن هادي (3 ديسمبر 2006)

وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء**


----------



## علي داود (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## rida66 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## نودي (3 ديسمبر 2006)

ايه الجمال ده برافو عليكم


----------



## alprinc (3 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يسلمك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عسراء الميكانيك (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك 
على هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## sank_2 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*ممتاز*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

:30: :30: والله مشكورين مجهود أكثر من رائع :30: :30: 



:12: :12: :12:


----------



## abdo_hadi (3 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر لسيادتكم و نريد المزيد


----------



## ajmah (3 ديسمبر 2006)

ليبارك الرب جهودكم والى المزيد


----------



## قدري موصللي (3 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور على طرحك مثل هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمود الهندي (3 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
بورك فيك وربنا يكثر من أمثالك


----------



## هيتم خان (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*موضوع ممتاز*

موضوع ممتاز الله يعطيكي العافية :12: .


----------



## هشام حسين (3 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م/عادل عبدالمجيد (3 ديسمبر 2006)

مجهود طيب جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## abdo_hadi (3 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صاحب النقب (3 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع المهم جدا


----------



## سامح الامير بكرى (3 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يفيدك زى ما فدتنى


----------



## عبد الله فهد (3 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير على اختياركم للمواضيع ذات الفائدة الجمة و التي نحتاجها و حسن العرض بما يفيد


----------



## khaled-aly49 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك اللة كل خير اختى الفاضلة واتمنى ان يتحدث كل من لة علم فى كيفية صيانة العقارات التى نسكن بها قبل المنشأت ولكم وافر التحية والتقدير


----------



## علي ال مسافر (3 ديسمبر 2006)

الف الف شكر على هذا الموضوع المهم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سفيان الهيتي (3 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
موضوع جيد خصوصا للمهندسين الذين يعملون في هذا المجال .شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## Gamail (3 ديسمبر 2006)

حقيقى لكم كل التقدير والأحترام على هذا الموضوع الهام والعملي


----------



## hammhamm44 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع المتكامل تنسيقا والعلمى المحتوى بدرجة مقبولة


----------



## صج مهندسة (3 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع جدا وشامل.


----------



## samirames (3 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع مهم للمهندسين


----------



## احمد فرغلي ابوحطب (3 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي وربنا يكرمك


----------



## zoubir (3 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع المهم


----------



## adelzein (3 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع ممتاز جدا
نرجوا الأستمرار


----------



## Machinery_Engr (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا على مشاكتك والمعلومات القيمة التي تحتويها*

شكرا على مشاركتك والمعلومات القيمة التي تحتويها


----------



## wardany (3 ديسمبر 2006)

we want maintenance of concretebuildings


----------



## همتراكي (3 ديسمبر 2006)

جزيتم خيرا على المعلومات القيمة .

ولكن هناك معلومة لم تبحرو فيها 

الا وهي " الصيانة التوقفية " ومدى اهميتها القصوى 

واذا كان هناك مرجع لها بالعربي مع انه نادر 

ارجو تنزيله 

ارجع واقول الله يجزيكم خيرا


----------



## mohamed zayan (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اللة ينور عليك ياهندسة
وبارك اللة لك


----------



## م. خطاب (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام لاختنا المشرفة على هذا الموضوع الشامل.بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك .:63:


----------



## الفاتح ابراهيم الج (4 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
يا ريت لو تكون محاضرةعن المتحكمات المنطقية plc


----------



## Eng.Haythem (4 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه
ونتمني لكم التوفيق،،


----------



## علي فاضل ناصر (4 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة
اسأل اللة سبحانه وتعالى ان يوفقكم لخدمة العلم والناس


----------



## AMARI (4 ديسمبر 2006)

................................


----------



## AMARI (4 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك.


----------



## طلعت عمارة (4 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## هيثم جاسم التميمي (4 ديسمبر 2006)

نتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## MOTAZ73 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

نشكر لكم جهودكم


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أولا جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

بصراحة لا أجد كلمة شكر تكفى أوتكافئ هدا المجهود 

ولكن يكفيكم دائما نافعين لغيركم


----------



## سعيد حسين العطار (4 ديسمبر 2006)

ممتاز هذا الموضوع ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## نوفل الياسين (4 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله في جهودكم الخيرة ( موضوع في غاية الاهمية)


----------



## صقر الجديان (4 ديسمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله و بارك الله فيك على ما قدمت


----------



## abdo_hadi (4 ديسمبر 2006)

الله عليكم يا منتدى


----------



## ود فرح (4 ديسمبر 2006)

مواضيع مهمة ومفيدة مشكورين عليها شديد وجذاك اللة عنا كل خير


----------



## م معاذ (5 ديسمبر 2006)

اريد اعرف كثير عن الصيانة الوقائية حيث وانها مهمة جدا


----------



## Eng.Haythem (5 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله في جهودكم الخيرة، ممتاز هذا الموضوع ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## nabuhajar (5 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله بالأخت (صناعة المعمار) على هذا الموضوع الممتاز.


----------



## eng. ghassan (5 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله بك اخي على هذه المعلومات


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر ممكن موضوع عن تزييت التوربينه البخاريه والغازيه من فضلكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أم عابد (5 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه المقالة المفيدة...... وأعانك الله على الخير


----------



## Machinery_Engr (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا لمشاركتك*

نتمنى منك المزيد لنا


----------



## never.before (5 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك اختاه على هذه المعلومات


----------



## never.before (5 ديسمبر 2006)

لو سمحتى ممكن بعض الجداول الزمنيه للصيانه الدوريه للالات وتصنيفاتها


----------



## ناصر13 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

شكر علي هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## abdo1 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء عنا يا اختاه علي هذا المجهود الرائع والي الامام دائما وبالتوفيق


----------



## الجوفي (6 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## sharky010 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

الموضوع جيد
بس ممكن موضوع صيانة شبكات الحاسب واهم المخاطر الي بتواجها:81:


----------



## مهندس سعيد الخليلي (7 ديسمبر 2006)

أشكرك أخي على الموضوع الرائع 
تحياتي لك


----------



## علي داود (7 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## Eng.Haythem (7 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً، وثبت خطاكم


----------



## فيصل العبدالله (7 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته......

لكم جزيل المحبة والشكر على هذه الأطروحات المثمرة .


----------



## كطامي (7 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكر الشخص الذي بادر بهذا الموضوع القيم وهو موضوع الصيانه الوقائيه واطلب من جميع المشاركيين ان يدخلو دوره iso ويتوقفو بموضوع الصيانه لان نظام الجوده العالمي يؤكد على عمليات الصيانه بشكل كبير ومفصل


----------



## Eng.Haythem (7 ديسمبر 2006)

لكم جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات المثمرة والقيمة.


----------



## نوفل الياسين (7 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع جدا ..... ولا اجمل من ذلك انعشتم ذاكرتنا , افادكم الله كما افدتمونا.
ارجو من الجميع الدعاء لاخونهم في العراق .
الكارثة اكبر مما تشاهدون او تسمعون..
ادعو لهم عسى ان يستجيب لكم الله ويفرك كرب العراق.


----------



## حمدى عبد الكريم (7 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع هام واشكر كل من ساهم فى وضع اى جانب منه هنا لما للآلات من اهميه عظيمه فى اى منشاه او شركة او مصنع بمختلف نشاطاتها - والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد اكرم الشرعة (8 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة واذا كان عندكم فكرة عن ترميز الاجهزه الطبية في المستشفى فارجو تزويدنا من علمكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مروة 1022 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

:31: موضوع الصيانه مهم جدا ويعتبر موضوع فعال وله مميزات فى المحافظه على المعدات والالات


----------



## لؤلؤة البحر (8 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد الذى ارسلتموه والذى افادنى كثيرا
مع جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نبيل البياتى (8 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عاااااااااااااااااشت ايدك ايها المشرفهالحريصه المتجددة الافكار الموضوع يلائم الكثيرين وله مهتمين
كثر وهو الموضوع الذى يمكن دراسته وتطبيقه سطر بسطر وحسب الحاجه وشكرا


----------



## لؤلؤة البحر (8 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (8 ديسمبر 2006)

متشكرين جدا يا باشمهندس


----------



## Eng.Haythem (9 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً لهذا الموضوع القيم.


----------



## maes (9 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا اختنا المشرفة صناعة المعمار على هذا الموضوع الهام جدا و المفيد 
انا لم اكن اعرف شيئا عن الموضوع من قبل و قد افادني كثيرا :77: 
جزال الله كل الخير


----------



## عمار هاني بشير (9 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على الجهد المبذول


----------



## علي ال مسافر (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كريم غانم (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*الصيانة الوقائيه*

الموضوع جميل جدا ومفيد اكثر


----------



## ريمون عدلي (11 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكوره نحن في هذه السنه ندرس ماده اسمها نتظيم مشروعات وقد استفدنا منك
وشكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (11 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لكي اختنا 
نحن في هذا السمستر سوف ندرس ماده اسمها نتظيم مشروعات


----------



## يوسف مسامح (12 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل الخير هذه مواضيع جيده جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## sulaimance (12 ديسمبر 2006)

يعطيكم العافيه على الموضوع المميز


----------



## moh_anwar (13 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## zoubir (13 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خيرا و الله يخليكم لنا


----------



## zoubir (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## محمد اكرم الشرعة (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة ولكن اذا كان لديكم فكرة عن ترميز الاجهزة الطبية فاعطونا مماعلمكم الله وشكرا


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا كنت فى حاجة ماسة للموضوع


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (13 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر يا جماعه على دعوتى ولكن انا عضو جديد ومش فاهم الموضوع
وشكرا محمد مبسوطه


----------



## علي ال مسافر (13 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يبارك بكم وبجهدكم المشكور


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هدا المجهود المشكور

الرجاء الاشارة إلى موقع أو كتاب


----------



## mruood (14 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اختى العزيزه


----------



## دعيج (15 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييكم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (15 ديسمبر 2006)

هندسة الصيانة الكهربية والميكانيكية بالأخص مجال رائع واليوم أبدأ خبرتي العملية فيه

شكرا لكم على الموضوع الطيب والإثراء الجميل وأتمنى لو نحصل على كتب عربية أو أجنبية في المجال

تحية للأخت صناعة المعمار على الجهد الكبير والمميز


----------



## اياد العزاوي (17 ديسمبر 2006)

اريد برنامج تصميم غير الاوتوكاد وابسط منه وذات الوان زاهية لتصميم المباني والهياكل


----------



## جدي احمد (17 ديسمبر 2006)

احسن برنامج لتصميم المباني هو الارشيكاد 9


----------



## dhu (19 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا .... الصيانه علم معطل اكبر دليل على ذلك عدم تدريسه في الجامعات ...


----------



## محمد رفيق جمعة (19 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## حيدر الدليمي (20 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته.
جزاكم الله على هذه المعلومات المفيدة جداً عن الصيانة الوقائية خير الجزاء.
و اطلب من الاخ ماهر دعاس ان ينفعنا اكثر عن برنامج الصيانة المتبع لديهم لمعمل الاسمنت . الله يوفقك يا اخي الكريم.


----------



## حيدر الدليمي (20 ديسمبر 2006)

حياكم الله موضوع مهم جداً جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (21 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات الجيده


----------



## محمد جاسم محمد (27 ديسمبر 2006)

يعطيك العافيه يا "صناعة المعمار" جهد منظم ومتعوب عليه


----------



## eng-elmorsy (27 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## خالد صلاح الدين (1 يناير 2007)

جزاكم اللة خير


----------



## الصانع (6 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

مجهووود اكثــــــــــر من رائع 
شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## loolo (12 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## almass77 (13 يناير 2007)

موضوع رائع ومفيد جزاك الله خيرا

هل من الممكن الربط بين أعمال الصيانة والجودة الشاملة
وهل يوجد بحوث او استقصاءات عن الموضوعين مجتمعه


----------



## خبير.ص (14 يناير 2007)

ان موضوعاتك الطروحة في هذا الموقع مهمة جدا , واساسية كذالك مع انها تحتاج الى بعض التفصيل في بعض المواضيع الاساسية في ادارة الصيانة 
اتمنى التواصل معكم 


شكرا


----------



## zoubir (14 يناير 2007)

شكرا على إهتمامكم


----------



## م معاذ (15 يناير 2007)

اشكركم على هذه الشروح لكن كيف نقنع اصحاب العمل بجدوى هيذه الخطط في حين هو يقول انا لي اكثر من ثلاثين سنة امشي على هذا النحو ولا توجد اي مشكلة وعندما بداءت اطبق هذا الكلام طلعت كل المشاكل


----------



## Eng.Foam (17 يناير 2007)

جزاكي الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مطور مصرى (21 يناير 2007)

الاخ العزيز
شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا الموضوع الذى فعلا يقابل كل العامليين فى المجال الهندسى والى المزيد


----------



## الدباح (21 يناير 2007)

شكرل ونرجوا المزيد


----------



## amin22 (21 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## wood (21 يناير 2007)

مساء الخير اولا 
تانيا نشكر جمع الاعضاء وجميع المهندسين لهدا الموضوع الرئع 
:14:


----------



## Amin Sorour (21 يناير 2007)

تحياتي علي الموضوع الاكتر من ممتاز .....


----------



## KHIAMY (21 يناير 2007)

أولآ : كل عام و انتم بخير والأمة الأسلامية و أخوانا المهندسين أعادة الله علينا وعليكم بالخير و اليمن و البركات بالسنة الهجرية 

مشكرون أخوانى على هذة المواضيع فأنها فعلا اصعب مايواجهنا واخواننا فى العمل


----------



## WAH55A (21 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم

شكرا لك يا اخى على هذا الموضوع
لكن على فكره انا مهندس متخرج من الجامعه ولسى ما اشتغلت وما جربت مشاكل الوضيفه.. لو ممكن تساعدونى فى ايجاد عمل لى لو تكرمتو وتكونو مشكورين.. انا منتظر الرد


----------



## احمد نصار (21 يناير 2007)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_

_بعد اذن المهند سين _

_انا بطلب طرية اختبار التا يمر ذو 5 اطراف_

_وطرق توصيل التكييف الا سبلت والشباك فيديو_

_وشكرا _

_مع تحياتى _

_احمد نصار_


----------



## احمد نصار (21 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

طرق التوصيل كهربى

وشكرا

احمد نصار


----------



## alaa_husien (22 يناير 2007)

Thank you vere much


----------



## ahmed hassn (22 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الجميل والحساس


----------



## احمد عوض (22 يناير 2007)

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى اصحابه اجمعين اللهم تقبل منى دعوتى بالمغفرة للمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات وبارك فى عضاء موقعنا الذين يفكرون لصالح امتنا الاسلامية والعربية اللهم انك سميع الدعاء ,,


----------



## الموسوعي (22 يناير 2007)

في طريقي -إن شاء الله- لمواجهة هذه المصاعب...

طالب هندسة ميكانيكية على أبواب التخرج!

جزاكم الله خيراً،،

الموسوعي


----------



## maroocat (22 يناير 2007)

ana m3a el zmil lma ykon feh 3mal nb2a n3rf mshklo


----------



## hamza22 (23 يناير 2007)

مشكورين على ها المعلومات و تذليل العقبات للمهندسين من خلال طرح مثل هذه المشاكل وكيف يتم 
حل و تجنب هذه العقبات 

:77: :56:


----------



## الريح عبد العال (23 يناير 2007)

شكرا علي الموضع


----------



## ya9ota (24 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله على هذا الموضوع


----------



## دعيج (24 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فييكي اختنا الغاليه ...........وبيض الله وجهك على هذا المجهود وان يجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .......واسال الله لي ولك التوفيق والنجاح بالدنيا والاخره,,,


----------



## بشار امجد (24 يناير 2007)

اشكركم يا اخوتي على هذه المواضيع المفيدة .. اخوكم بشار


----------



## مهندس كهربة (24 يناير 2007)

مشكور لكل الاعضاء, والله موضوع جاء في وقت مناسب ؟


----------



## refaat (25 يناير 2007)

اشكركم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## engr_samir (25 يناير 2007)

اشكركم على المعلومات القيمة و الجهد الرائع


----------



## زقلام (25 يناير 2007)

مشكورين على هذه اللفتة الجيدة


----------



## احمد امين على امين (25 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (25 يناير 2007)

شكرا للأخت الفاضلة على مجهودها الرائع...............


----------



## احمد امين على امين (25 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد امين على امين (25 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد امين على امين (25 يناير 2007)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## احمد امين على امين (25 يناير 2007)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## العلم للإيمان (25 يناير 2007)

رائع, جزاكِ الله خيراً.
ماذا لوجمعنا هذه المعلومات القيمة في ملفات وورد أو pdf.


----------



## احمد امين على امين (25 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد امين على امين (25 يناير 2007)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## رهيف (25 يناير 2007)

موضوعكم بحاجة لجلسة طويلة سأحاول قريباً جداً نشر الرأي الخاص بي


----------



## احمد انور علي (26 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## drdabm (26 يناير 2007)

Salamo 3alykom wa rahmato ALLAH wa barakatouhou
1) L'achat des articles en petite quantité : la société ou la direction de projet s'approvisionne auprès d'un fournisseur qui garantie : la qualité, le délais de livraison et les remises proportionnelles aux quantités commandées, la majorité des société et direction de projet maintiennent une bonne relation de coopération avec ce type de fournisseurs
2) L'achat des articles de grande quantité et à grande valeur : Les sociétés et directions de projet identifient avec précision leurs besoins en matières premières et articles à valeur ajoutée et lance un appel d'offre internationnal, ensuite l'ouverture des plis fermés (c'est la réponse d'un fournisseur à un appel d'offre), après les services d'approvisionnement affecte à chaque réponse des notes d'appréciation (Qualité, délais, remise en%),merci


----------



## محمد الواثق عبده (26 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد عبد الفتاح ب (27 يناير 2007)

جهد مشكور يستحق الإشادة
نرجو للجميع الإستفادة
بالتوفيق و دائماً إلى زيادة


----------



## مهند عوض زيدان (27 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لكم على هذا الموضوع فأرجو من الاخوة الاعضاء ان يستفيدوا من هذه الدراسة


----------



## mohie (27 يناير 2007)

شكرا
جزيلا
لكم


----------



## elkholi_adel (27 يناير 2007)

جيد جدا هذا الموضوع ولكن لابد من دراسته جدا


----------



## يوسف عيسى (27 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكمنريد دراسة جدوى عن نظام المبيعاتوشكرا لكم


----------



## ساري المنتصر (27 يناير 2007)

انا اشكر كل من قام بهذا العمل المفيد جدا


----------



## محمد فؤاد خطاب (27 يناير 2007)

*موضوع رائع*

شكرا ع الافادة وانا عايز برامج تعليم اوتو كاد صوتية واو دورات ,ولكم جزيل الشكر محمد فؤاد ودا *****ى
xxxxx
يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني

المشرفة


----------



## سهام1 (29 يناير 2007)

شكرا كثير اخى على هذا الاهتمام الكبير بالموضوع واتمنى ان ينال التطبيق وليس فقط القراءة فنحن محتاجين لهكذا برامج وترتيبات ............


----------



## مهندس.سلطان (29 يناير 2007)

شكرا علي المجهود الكبير والرائع


----------



## ليث العاني (29 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على الجهود القيمه ونتمنى من الله تعالى ان يساعدكم على بذل الاكثر والاكثر


----------



## adan (29 يناير 2007)

الف شكر الى المشرفه صناعه المعمار وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## بشمهندس (29 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على الجهود القيمه ونتمنى من الله تعالى ان يساعدكم على بذل الاكثر والاكثر
:31: :77:


----------



## المهند2 (29 يناير 2007)

mashaalah wonderfull and very useful jazzak allah kolla khair


----------



## aljawad (29 يناير 2007)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمجهود الجبار.. ويعطيك العافية....


----------



## jawad8282 (30 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلوات القيمة التي اتحفنا بها ونترقب منكم المزيد ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ وشكرا


----------



## walid_59 (30 يناير 2007)

حقيقه موضوع مفيد جدا ويستحق الوقوف عنده والاخذ به
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## RBF (30 يناير 2007)

و الله المعلومات قيمة جداًو جميلة جداً ، و أنا شخصياً استفدت منها للغاية
نت أتمنى أن أضيف أي شيء جديد ليستفيد العموم و كن لأسف خبرتي قليلة جداً أو معدومة في هذا المضمار

و لكن أشكر من جديد كل من ساهم و سيساهم في هذا لاموضوع ، و خاصة المشرفين


----------



## هشام4688 (30 يناير 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

 نشكرك على هذه المعلومات الرائعة ونتمنى دائما أن تزودنا بالأفضل وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## ammar55555 (30 يناير 2007)

موضوع حلو و معلومات قيمة حقيقة. يعطيكم العافية


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (31 يناير 2007)

*شكرا*

لا اجد كلمات اعبر بها عن امتنانى لك الا كلمة جزاك الله عنا خيرا .............. كما ارجو ان يتسع الموضوع لتحدثنا عن المخازن ايضا ان امكن لك ذلك مع تحياتى وتمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## وليد يوسف (31 يناير 2007)

عماد ربيع سالم قال:


> لا اجد كلمات اعبر بها عن امتنانى لك الا كلمة جزاك الله عنا خيرا .............. كما ارجو ان يتسع الموضوع لتحدثنا عن المخازن ايضا ان امكن لك ذلك مع تحياتى وتمنياتى بالتوفيق



شكرا سيدي ، 

موضوع المخازن وإدارتها موضوع شيق ومفيد ونرجو من السيدة صناعة المعمار أن تتكرم بإضافة هذا الموضوع في الوقت الذي يسمح لها بذلك .. هذا إن إرتأت أن يكون منفصلا ..

مع الشكر والتقدير ...


----------



## وليد يوسف (31 يناير 2007)

هل هذا موضوع هندسي أم صفحات لتقبل التهاني ؟؟

من حوالي ثلاثين صفحة أستطيع الجزم أن ثمانية وعشرين منها تحتوى على هذه التهاني .. لقد أخذت أقلب الصفحات لأبحث عن ذلك الموضوع "المهم والمفيد" الذي يتم كيل المديح له ولم أجده ...

تقليب الصفحات يأخذ جهد ويبطيء الحاسوب بل ومن يكتب عبارات الشكر يستهلك الجهد والوقت والكهرباء من غير فائدة إنتاجية ..

هذه ملاحظات أخوية القصد منها ن نضع بيانات ومواضيع وإحصائيات نستفيد ويستفيد منها الجميع بأقل ما يمكن التكاليف والإسراف بالمصاريف ...

والله من وراء القصد ...


----------



## علوية (1 فبراير 2007)

الشكر اجزلة على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## صناعة المعمار (1 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مهندس وليد وجودك معنا يشرفنا أخي بالنسبة لموضوع المخازن موضوع كبير وشائك فما الجانب الذي تودون ان نناقشه ؟ وانا فكرت بالموضوع وسيتم قريبا واشكر الاخ عماد



اقتراح:

ما رأيكم لو فتح المجال للأخوة الأعضاء لطرح موضوع الاسبوع؟ وذلك بالتنسيق معي او مع احد المشرفين 
على من يريد المشاركة تبليغي هنا واقتراح الموضوع على ان يكون له علاقة بالهندسة الصناعية والادارة


بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع هو شكر نعم , شكر على مواضيع الاسبوع كلها حرصا منا على ان تبق المواضيع فعالة وتحتوي مشاركات بصلب الموضوع فقد قررنا نقل اي مشاركة خارجة الى هنا بدل حذفها تقديرا منا لكل الاخوة الذين شجعونا بكلمة شكر 

اشكر تعقيبك


----------



## وليد يوسف (1 فبراير 2007)

أعتذر شديد الإعتذار عن عدم فهمي لطبيعة الموضوع واعتقدت أن هناك من كتب موضوعا جيدا فأخذت أبحث ولم أجده ... أرجو من جميع الأخوة الذين شاركو وكتبو شكرا أو مجاملة هنا أن يقبل إعتذاري ..

أخوكم وليد يوسف ..


----------



## alshahrour (1 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق عبد الرحمن ا (1 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اشكركم على دعوتي للمشاركة معكم في هذا اللقاء الشيق


----------



## moha.saeed11 (3 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا جزيلا*

الموضوع تم تناوله بشكل ممتاز وشكرا جزيلا لسيدتك


----------



## رورو محمود (4 فبراير 2007)

*الله يعطيكي العافية*

اللة يعطيكي العافية,موضوعك كتير مفيد


----------



## احمد امين على امين (4 فبراير 2007)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## Mr.Engineer801 (5 فبراير 2007)

أحب أشكر جميع الأخوة اللي شاركوا في الموضوع و الحقيقة الموضوع مهم جدا و انشاء الله نستفيد منه
و ما اعتقد انو عندي زيادة عالموضوع (ما شاء الله ما قصرو الشباب)


----------



## العزيبي (5 فبراير 2007)

شكراً على هذا المجهود وجزاك الله الف خير وزادك علما


----------



## المهندس محمد السيد (6 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## z062 (7 فبراير 2007)

عمل رائع مع تحياتى وشكرى الجزيل


----------



## عزمي فوزي ابراهيم (7 فبراير 2007)

*جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء*

بجد هي الموضوع كتير مهم في حياتنا وبنحيي كل الاخوة الي مشاركين في الاعداد والتعليق


----------



## magdy100 (8 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا جزيلا*

ألف شكر على هذا الموضوع القييم والمفيد جدا


----------



## أيمن الحوفى (8 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## mustafa_sabzajy (8 فبراير 2007)

*عاشت الايادي - نتوقع المزيد*

الى الاخوة الاعزاء المشرفين على الملتقى ,
و الاخوة و الاخوات المشرفين على الاقسام ,
لكم مني اجمل تحية و ازكى احترام اهديها لكم لما تبذلونه من جهود جميلة للرقي بهذا الملتقى الذي جمعنا كلنا على العلم و الانتفاع منه قدر المستطاع ,
مهما قلت فلن اوفيكم قدركم الكبير , بارك الله فيكم ,
ولا تبخلو علينا بالمزيد من هذه العلوم و المعلومات الغنية و المفيدة للكل .
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر .
اخوكم
المهندس
مصطفى زبير


----------



## عبد السلام السلامة (10 فبراير 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الجهد الطيب، ونسأل الله أن ينفع به


----------



## م.فيصل قبلان (11 فبراير 2007)

اعتقد بأن الزملاء والزميلات المهندسين قد عرضوا الموضوع من كافة جوانبه الايجابية والسلبية وأود مشاركتهم الرأي بزيادة التالي :
كما نعلم نحن دول مستهلكة وليست منتجة , لذلك فمن الضروري جداً الأهتمام بموضوع التوريد ، ودخول بعض الدول العربية مرحلة التصنيع منذ عشر سنوات لايمكن له أن يجعل الدول العربية ذات سيادة اقتصادية كون أن صناعتها بالدرجة الأولى متعلقة بالغير من الدول الصناعية المعروفة وإن إنشاء المدن الصناعية في بعض الدول العربية هو من مبدأ بحث المورد عن الأيدي العاملة الرخيصة كذلك تجربة الصين وماليزيا وغيرهم من الدول التي أصبحت إما تنتج نفس منتجات المورد بمواصفات للتصدير الخارجي أو تقلد المنتج الأصلي وتعرضه بسعر أقل ، مثلاً صناعة الرولمانات المعروفة عالمياً Fag أو Skf أصبحت تنتج في الصين ، السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه أنا كمهندس مقيد بسعر مالي ومدة توريد وعرض فني هل بإمكاني قبول العرض الصيني على العرض الألماني ولنفس المواصفات الفنية كون العرض الصيني أرخص ثمناً ، بسبب أن الشركة المصنعة قللت من سعر التكلفة للوحدة الانتاجية الواحدة من خلال أيدي عاملة رخيصة ، كذلك الأمر دول الاتحاد الأوروبي الجديدة وما حولها على سبيل المثال مقدونيا وبلغاريا ورومانيا ......الخ ، اقترح لحل مثل هكذا تداخلات وبخطوة جدية من الحكومات العربية دعوة الشركات العالمية الكبرى الموردة للعالم العربي بناء مصانع طبق الأصل عن مصانعها في بلد المنشأ على الأراضي العربية وتقديم كافة التسهيلات والاعفاءات الجمركية للمعدات والتجهيزات اللازمة لذلك وتخصيص نسبة 10% من العاملة المحلية للعمل لديها لكسب الخبرات الفنية والعملية للجهة ، مثل تركيا والسعودية والامارات ....الخ لماذا لايكون لدينا مصنع مرسيدس في دمشق مثلاً ونشتري السيارة كما لو كانت من مصنعها في ألمانيا ، كذلك مستلزمات النفط والغاز والاسمنت والمعدات الزراعية والكهربائية .....الخ أو رفع عبئ توريد تجهيزات جديدة لمصانعنا المتهالكة بطرحها للاستثمار الخارجي مع المحافظة على مانسبته من العاملة المحلية وزيادة طاقتها الانتاجية مع الموردين مباشرة لتفادي صفات التوريد بين لجان الدراسة والوكلاء والشركات الموردة وأرتفاع سعر العملة الصعبة واليورو والدولار .....الخ اذكر لكم مثلاً عندما يكون التوريد عكساً من البلاد العربية إلى السوق الأوروبية ولايكون مضبوضاً من النواحي التي تتعلق بالجودة ومراقبة الدولة يعرض اقتصاد بلد كامل للمقاطعة مثل تجارة الشنطة .....الخ لكن في النهاية نحن بحاجة ماسة للتصنيع وبأيدي وطنية وبمواصفات عالمية واليابان خير مثال على ذلك والله الموفق .


----------



## mazen2010 (12 فبراير 2007)

مجهود رائع شكرا
واتمنا الفائدة للجميع مثلي


----------



## طارق عبد الرحمن ا (15 فبراير 2007)

مع الاسف حتى الان لم اجد برنامجا من هذا المثيل

لكن انشاء الله في القريب العاجل سوف يتم الرد على ذلك


----------



## طارق عبد الرحمن ا (17 فبراير 2007)

الى المشارك باسم الاشرعة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مستعد ان اعد لحضرتك دراسة جدوى لمشروع المنظفات الصناعية ومستحضرات التجميل وصناعة الزيوت العطرية وصناعة العطور.
كل ما عليك ارسال بيناتك بالكامل والتعرف على حضرتك والامكانيات المتاحة من جانبكم لهذا المشروع
*****ى الخاص هو
xxxxx
يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني الخاص
لتعم الفائدة
المشرفة

واشكركم على مشاركتكم وبالله التوفيق

انا اسف فاتتنى هذه المعلومة

*****ى على ******


----------



## ابو عبدالله الحبيب (22 أبريل 2007)

اود معرفة اي مراجع او كتب او مواقع ذات صلة
وكذلك اريد ان اعرف اين اجد الموضوع كامل


----------



## ابو عبدالله الحبيب (22 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك على هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## hossin (23 أبريل 2007)

شکرا جزیلا علی هذه المعلومات الطیبه


----------



## elmalwany (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## حسام الدليمي (26 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم...مبروك لكم عماد وشريف ومحمد وسعد وكيمو بس ترة موحلو اسم كيمو والله هههههه والمهندس مهند حفظكم الله جميعا


----------



## نبيل البياتى (27 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع جيدجدا ومتميز وانشاء الله دائما مع المواضيع القمه


----------



## سلامة صناعية (5 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## عزمي فوزي ابراهيم (10 أغسطس 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تحياتي للجميع ومشكورين على التركيز على الخطوات السليمة في طرح المواضيع دات الاهمية 
وانا اطرح اليوم موضوع كبير ومهم وكثيرا منا لا يعطية اهتماما او ينقص من دورة واهميتة في حياتنا اليومية والمستقبلية 
ويغفل الكثر عن الفائدة التي تعود على الفرد والمجتمع والدولة من خلال هذا الموضوع وهو: ترشيد اسهتلاك الطاقة الكهربائية. 
ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية :
إن ترشيد الطاقة من الأهداف التي تلقى قبولاً عاماً في مختلف المجتمعات على اختلاف النظم الاقتصادية التي تتبعها، كما أن الترشيد للاستهلاك لا يعني أن نحرم أنفسنا من متعة استخدام الأجهزة الكهربائية، إنما يعني الاستخدام الأمثل لها، فوقف الإسراف في الاستهلاك، وتغيير أنماط استخدام الطاقة، واستخدام الأجهزة ذات الكفاءة العالية سيعمل على رفع كفاءة استخدام الطاقة الكهرباء، وبالتالي سيخفض من تكاليف إنتاجها واستهلاكها، ولا تنعكس فوائد ذلك على المشترك فحسب، وإنما تتجاوز ذلك لتنعكس على اقتصاديات إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية، وبالتالي على الاقتصاد الوطني، وعلية فإن ترشيد الاستهلاك مسئولية وطنية ينبغي على الجميع تبنيها والعمل بها، والأبعد من ذلك فهي واجب ديني، حثنا عليه ديننا الحنيف لما فيه مصلحة الفرد والمجتمع. ( )
أهداف ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية :
1)	خفض مباشر في فاتورة الكهرباء الشهرية على المستهلكين.
2)	خفض تكاليف استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية، وبالتالي خفض تكاليف الإنتاجية في الصناعة والزراعة والخدمات، وجميع الجهات التي تستخدم الطاقة الكهربائية.
3)	تجنب الأزمات الناتجة عن نقص في كمية الطاقة الكهربائية وتفاقم الطلب عليها.
4)	رفع موثوقية النظام الكهربائي، وضمان استمرارية وصول التيار الكهربائي إلى جميع المستهلكين بمواصفات فنية جيدة.
5)	الوفرة الاقتصادية في رأس المال اللازم للاستثمار في بناء شبكات كهربائية جديدة، وتعزيز وتأهيل الشبكات القائمة لمواجهة تطور الأحمال.

طرق ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية في بعض الأجهزة:
أ - الإضاءة
تعتبر الإضاءة من أكثر الاستخدامات الكهربائية وضوحاً، إلا أنه يحدث تجاهل هذه الحقيقة عندما يتعلق الأمر بتوفير الطاقة، والنصائح التالية تساعد على توفير الطاقة المستخدمة في الإضاءة:

•	اختيار أجهزة الإضاءة المناسبة ذات الكفاءة العالية والاستهلاك المنخفض عن المصابيح العادية، ذات الكفاءة الأقل والاستهلاك العالي.
•	الاستفادة من الإضاءة الطبيعية أثناء النهار بدلاً من استخدام الإضاءة الكهربائية.
•	تنظيف أغطية المصابيح من الغبار المتراكم للحصول على إضاءة جيدة بأقل عدد من المصابيح.
•	إضاءة المكان الذي تعمل فيه فقط.
•	استخدام ضابط للوقت " timer " للمصابيح الخارجية " الأسوار" حتى لا تبقى مضاءة خلال النهار.
•	محاولة تقليل استخدام النجف، لما يترتب عليها من زيادة كبيرة في الاستهلاك، وذلك بسبب احتوائها على عدد كبير من اللمبات العادية ذات الاستهلاك العالي، وكذلك تأثيرها في زيادة درجة الحرارة داخل المبنى وبالتالي الحاجة لزيادة التكييف.
ب - السخانات الكهربائية:
إن استخدام السخانات في الغالب لا يعطى الاهتمام الكافي، على اعتبار أن الشعور بالحاجة الفعلية للسخان تكون في أوقات معينة، إلا أن هذه النظرة بجانب ما فيها من مخاطر على السلامة، فهي أيضاً تؤدي إلى زيادة معل استهلاك الكهرباء بدون حاجة فعلية لذلك، كما أن الاستخدام الأمثل لهذه السخانات يقلل من استهلاكها للكهرباء ويزيد من كفاءتها، ولتحقيق ذلك ينصح بإتباع ما يلي : 
•	التأكد من عدم وجود تسرب في توصيلات المياه الساخنة، لأن التسرب يتسبب في استمرار عمل السخان بدون توقف.
•	فصل الكهرباء عن السخان في فصل الصيف، وكذلك عند عدم الحاجة إليه.
•	استخدام سخانات الماء التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية بدلاً من الطاقة الكهربائية في المنازل.

ج - المكيفات الهوائية:
يكثر استخدام جهاز التكييف في فصل الصيف، لارتفاع درجات الحرارة، حيث يستهلك هذا الجهاز قدراً كبير من الطاقة الكهربائية،تنعكس على فاتورة الاستهلاك، بحيث تحتل التدفئة، وتسخين المياه، والاستعمالات المنزلية نصيباً كبيراً من الطاقة، يصل في الدول المتطورة إلى ربع الطاقة الإجمالية، وتستخدم بعض الدول التكييف للتبريد بكثافة، فالكويت مثلاً تستهلك نحو 65% من الطاقة الكهربائية المنتجة لأغراض التبريد، وفي بعض بلدان الخليج تستهلك حوالي 90% من الطاقة الكهربائية المستعملة في المنازل لأغراض التبريد. ( )
وفيما يلي طرق ترشيد الطاقة الكهربائية المستخدمة في المكيفات.
•	إغلاق النوافذ والأبواب أثناء تشغيل المكيف، لمنع دخول الهواء الساخن إلى الداخل .
•	الاهتمام بتنظيف فلتر أجهزة التكييف، فمن الصعب أن يمر الهواء خلال فلاتر غير نظيفة، وبالتالي تستهلك المكيفات مزيد من الطاقة وترفع من قيمة فاتورة الاستهلاك.
•	التأكد من إطفاء المكيفات عند الخروج من الغرفة أو المكتب.
•	ضبط ترموستات المكيف " جهاز ضبط الحرارة " عند درجة 25 مئوية (75فهرنهايت)، وهي الدرجة الأنسب للتبريد المريح.
أما فيما يتعلق بترشيد استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية في بعض المرافق والاستخدامات المختلفة التي تعتمد على الطاقة الكهربائية ومنها:

1)	المصانع:
ويتم الترشيد بعدة وسائل منها :
•	تحديد شخص مسئول لمتابعة تطبيق إجراءات ترشيد الاستهلاك بالمصانع.
•	إطفاء جميع الأجهزة، ووحدات التكييف والإضاءة في الأماكن الغير مشغولة، وعند نهاية العمل.
•	فصل أحمال التكييف عن أحمال الماكينات بالمصانع، لإطفاء أكبر جزء منها خلال فترة الذروة.
•	خفض وفصل الإضاءة الداخلية والخارجية أثناء ساعات النهار والاعتماد على الإضاءة الطبيعية.
•	إيقاف تشغيل بعض الأجهزة الثانوية خلال فترة الذروة.
•	إتمام عملية الصيانة السنوية خلال فترة الصيف.
•	عمل الصيانة الدورية للمعدات، وخصوصاً ذات الاستهلاك العالي لتخفيض استهلاكها للطاقة.
•	ترتيب فترات العمل بحيث يتم تفادي فترة الذروة.
•	تأمين مولدات احتياطية لتكون مصدر احتياطي للمصنع عند انقطاع التيار العمومي وكذلك لاستخدامها أثناء فترة الذروة عند الحاجة.
2)	الجهات الحكومية والمرافق العامة:
يجب أن تكون الدوائر الحكومية قدوة لغيرها في ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية، فمن الضروري العمل على:

•	فصل المراوح الكهربائية والمكيفات الهوائية بعد مواعيد العمل.
•	تقييد الإنارة أثناء النهار والحد من مستوى شدة الإنارة في الممرات والأماكن التي يمكن الاستفادة بها من الإضاءة الطبيعية.
•	تطبيق برامج الصيانة الوقائية لجميع الأجهزة الكهربائية للمحافظة على مستوى فاعليتها .
•	تخصيص مهندسين مشرفين على تطبيق أساليب الترشيد في كل الدوائر، ومعاقبة المقصرين في ذلك.
وكذلك بالنسبة للإضاءة العامة في الشوارع والميادين، والتي تستخدم بعدد كبير ومسرف، يجب تقليص هذه الإضاءة في الفترات الأخيرة من الليل والإبقاء على الضروري منها، والعمل على تنظيف دوري للوسائل الإنارة العامة، للاستفادة منها في توفير الإنارة بأقل عدد ممكن، وبذلك تخفيض نسبة الاستهلاك.
وما سبق ذكره من وسائل يمكنها أن تساهم في تخفيض نسبة الاستهلاك في الطاقة الكهربائية ينطبق على الاستخدامات الأخرى المختلفة للمشتركين، مثل الأسواق والمحال التجارية، وكذلك المستشفيات، والفنادق وغيرها. 
تعريف وقت الذروة:
هي الفترة التي يزيد فيها الطلب على الطاقة الكهربائية، وترتفع فيها الأحمال للحد الأعلى، وتكون بين الساعة الثانية عشر ظهراً، حتى الساعة الخامسة عصراً خلال شهر الصيف، وتكون بين الساعة السادسة صباحاً، وحتى التاسعة صباحاً، وبين الساعة الثانية عشر ظهراً، وحتى الساعة الثانية عصراً خلال شهور الشتاء،ولذلك يجب على المواطنين أو المشتركين في هذه الفترة العمل على ما يلي :
•	تأجيل استخدام المكيفات العاملة بالمساكن والمكاتب إلى أدنى حد ممكن.
•	القيام بأعمال الصيانة الدورية بالمصانع خلال شهور الصيف.
•	فصل أحمال التكييف عن أحمال الماكينات بالمصانع.
•	إيقاف سخانات المياه الكبيرة خلال فترة الذروة بشهور الصيف والاستفادة من السخانات الشمسية.
•	العمل على توفير مولدات احتياطية.
•	تقليل الأحمال الصناعية خلال هذه الفترة.*


----------



## فنون التكييف (18 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوانى ارغب بالحصول على جول منسق للصيانة الدورية تخص معدات التكييف بشر يكون مسطر على ورق


----------

